# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Կուսության ինստիտուտ

## Artgeo

Ակումբում այսպիսի թեմա արդեն եղել է, որը ես եմ փակել Ակումբի մասնակիցների այդ թեմայի քննարկման ոչ այնքան պատրաստ լինելու համար։ Այսօրվանից սկսում եմ երկրորդ փորձը։ Բոլորին կոչ եմ անում հնարավորինս զսպված լինել գրառումներում։

*Կուսության ինստիտուտ։* Անհարեժշտությո՞ւն, թե՞ հնացած ադաթ։ Մաքրության ու անարատության նշա՞ն, թե՞ ոչ ոքին պետք չլինելու խորհրդանիշ։ Կարևո՞ր է, թե՞ ոչ, որ աղջիկը լինի կույս և մի՞թե «դուրս ընգած» է ոչ կույս աղջիկը։ Որքանո՞վ է հնարավոր կուսության ինստիտուտի պահպանումը 21-րդ դարում և արդյոք կա՞ անհրաժեշտություն այն պահպանելու։ Եվ վերջապես, արդյո՞ք այսօր կա կուսության ինստիտուտն, որպես այդպիսին։ Կա՞ արդյոք հոգեկան և ֆիզիկական կուսություն։ Ո՞րն է ավելի կարևոր։

----------


## Erevan

> Ակումբում այսպիսի թեմա արդեն եղել է, որը ես եմ փակել Ակումբի մասնակիցների այդ թեմայի քննարկման ոչ այնքան պատրաստ լինելու համար։ Այսօրվանից սկսում եմ երկրորդ փորձը։ Բոլորին կոչ եմ անում հնարավորինս զսպված լինել գրառումներում։
> 
> *Կուսության ինստիտուտ։* Անհարեժշտությո՞ւն, թե՞ հնացած ադաթ։ Մաքրության ու անարատության նշա՞ն, թե՞ ոչ ոքին պետք չլինելու խորհրդանիշ։ Կարևո՞ր է, թե՞ ոչ, որ աղջիկը լինի կույս և մի՞թե «դուրս ընգած» է ոչ կույս աղջիկը։ Որքանո՞վ է հնարավոր կուսության ինստիտուտի պահպանումը 21-րդ դարում և արդյոք կա՞ անհրաժեշտություն այն պահպանելու։ Եվ վերջապես, արդյո՞ք այսօր կա կուսության ինստիտուտն, որպես այդպիսին։ Կա՞ արդյոք հոգեկան և ֆիզիկական կուսություն։ Ո՞րն է ավելի կարևոր։


Արտամուսնական կապերը ըստ աստվածաշնչի համարվում է մեղք;Մենք լինելով քրիստոնեա ժողովուրդ պետք է հտևենք աստվածաշնչին;Այսօր եվրո արժեքները մտել են մեր հասարակության մեջ;Դրանցից են.
_ ինչ կա որ դա միայն հաճույք ստանալու միջոց է;
_ Մարմնով դավաճանությունը դավաճնություն չէ;
_Ստրիպտիզը դա արվեստ է ;
_Մարդը կենդանի( կապիկից առաջացած) էակ է ուստի ինչպես կենդանիները այնպես էլ մարդիկ կարող են  և դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա:
 ԵՍ ԱՅՍ ԵՎ ԱՅԼ ՆՄԱՆ ՄՏՔԵՐԻՆ ԿՏՐԱԿԱՆԱՊԵՍ ԴԵՄ ԵՄ:
Աստվածաշունչը ասում է, որ մարդը կենդանիներից տարբերվում է նրանով,որ բանական էակ է;

----------

century (21.01.2009), Freeman (08.08.2010)

----------


## schuschanik

վայ Artgeo էս ինչ դեմք թեմա ես բացել :Hands Up:  միայն նմանատիպ թեման կարող էր 35դիտում, բայց  0 գրառում ունենալ :LOL:  , քանի որ  արևմտյան և գլոբալիզացիոն ոչ մի հոսանքներ մեր հասարակությանը չի կարող տրանսֆորմացիայի ենթարկել:  :Angry2:  հարցման վերջին տարբերակը հաստատ վստահ եմ ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնի :LOL: 

Իսկ հիմա լրջանամ :Blush: ´ճիշտն ասած այս թեմայի շուրջ կցանկանայի տղաների կարծիքը լսել.... անձամբ ինձ համար առաջնային է հոգևոր մաքրությունը. ֆիզիկական կոչված մաքրության և անարատության գաղափարը ըստ իս հնացած, քարացած մի ռիտուալ է, որը սահմանափակում է մարդու ինքնադրսևվորման հնարավորությունները: 
Այդ անհասկանալի երևույթի խորը արմատներ գցելու նպաստավոր պայման է  հանդիսացել մեր կոլեկտիվ մշակույթ ունենալու հանգամանքը : 
.....իմաստն ել անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ թե արմատները որտեղից են գալիս. 
Նման բան հատուկ է որքան տեղյակ եմ մուսուլմանական մշակույթին ... :Xeloq:

----------


## schuschanik

> Արտամուսնական կապերը ըստ աստվածաշնչի համարվում է մեղք;;



ինձ թվում է, որ արտամուսնական կապը նախաամուսնական շրջանի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի :Xeloq:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Արտամուսնական կապերը ըստ աստվածաշնչի համարվում է մեղք;


Իսկ ամուսնական կապեր ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում: Ըստ աստվածաշնչի, կարծում եմ ամուսնական կապերը դա եկեղեցում աստծո օրհնությունը ստացած միությունն է: Սակայն ներկայումս այնքան էլ քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ ամուսինները լոկ քաղաքացիական ծեսով են իրար միացած: Ո՞ւ ըստ քո խոսքերի տվյալ դեպքում չկա ամուսնություն, ու հետևաբար նրանք մեղք են գործում ամբողջ հանդրության առաջ՝ իրար հետ կիսելով մի  բարձը: :Think: 



> Աստվածաշունչը ասում է, որ մարդը կենդանիներից տարբերվում է նրանով,որ բանական էակ է;


Միթե բանական էակ լինելը արտահայտվում է սեռական հարաբերությունների այս կամ այն ձևի արտահայտմամբ :Shok:

----------


## Grizli

быть или не быть, вот в чем вопрос (с) Шекспир
Հայերեն էկվիվալենտ՝
կույս կամ էլ ոչ կույս, ինչպիսի բարդ հարց.

Ադաթ ... ես մաքրության կողմնակից եմ, բայց ոչ թէ ինչ որ հիվանդագին ինքնասիրություն բավարարող մաքրության պահանջ ունեմ, այլև հոգեկան հանգստի պահանջի նպատակով:
Մենք չենք ուզում նաել մեր կյանքի հիմիկվա ընթացքին, որ հիմա երիտասարդը մտածում է իր կարյերաի եվ կայուն կյանքի ստեղծման մասին, ոչ թե ամուսնության և ընտանիքի մասին: Ու դա սեռի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, թէ տղան, թե աղջիկը ձգտում են կայունանալ իրենց կյանքում: Դրա արդյունքնեը իրանք տեսնում են մի 25-28 տարեկանում: Իսկ առանց սեռական կյանքի ... դա նմանվում է հիվանդության, ռուսերենում լավ խոսք կա: "бешенство матки": Ապսոսանքով եմ ասում, բայց շատ եմ այդ երևույթը նկատում մեր երիտասարդության մեջ ... անբավարարվածությանբ  տառապողների թիվը ահռելի ձևով է աճում, ու զարմանալի է, որ եվրոպականացման հետ զուգահեռ ... 
Դրա արդյունքում ոչմեկ չի հասկանում իրան ինչա պետք  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> *Կուսության ինստիտուտ։* Անհարեժշտությո՞ւն, թե՞ հնացած ադաթ։ Մաքրության ու անարատության նշա՞ն, թե՞ ոչ ոքին պետք չլինելու խորհրդանիշ։ Կարևո՞ր է, թե՞ ոչ, որ աղջիկը լինի կույս և մի՞թե «դուրս ընգած» է ոչ կույս աղջիկը։


Քանի դեռ կինը իրեն դիտարկում է որպես ապրանք, ապա էտքան ժամանակ դա ոչ թե ադաթ է, այլ լավ գնով վաճառվելու հնարավորություն:
Քանի դեռ տղամարդը կնոջը դիտաորկում է որպես ապրանք, կուսաթաղանթի առկայությունը կամ չլինելը նշան է ՝ առեվտուրից հետո խաբված լինելու կամ չլինելու փաստի:

Մնացածները, որոնք  կնոջը որպես ապրանք չեն դիտարկում, "մաքրությանը կամ անաղարտության" պրոբլեմատիկայով չեն տառապում:  Կա մարդ, որը համապատասխանում է քեզ, որին սիրում ես, և որի հետ ուրախ կլինես կառուցել ընտանիք, ունենալ երեխաները, անցկացնել քո լավ օրերը: Մնացածը /հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական մաքրություն, կուսություն, անաղարտություն …/ դեմագոգիա է, շուկայում ապրանքի գնի  վերահսկման մեխանիզմ:
Ուրախ եմ, որ էտ շուկայի  *հաճախորդներից չեմ*  :Smile: :

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Հա: Մոռացա ասեմ, որ շուկաներ կան, որտեղ կնոջ կոնքի չափսերին , ատամների քանակին ու առողջությանն էլ են մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնում առք ու վաճառքի պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց:
 :LOL:

----------

snow (01.10.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտամուսնական կապերը ըստ աստվածաշնչի համարվում է մեղք:


Նկատեմ  ու ավելացնեմ, որ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի մեղք է համարվում ոչ միայն արտաամուսնական կապը, այլ ցանկացած սեռական հարաբերություն, որի նպատակը բեղնավորումը չէ: Բայց դե, արտաամուսնական կապերը էս թեմայի հետ որևէ կապ չունեն:  :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Նկատեմ  ու ավելացնեմ, որ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի մեղք է համարվում ոչ միայն արտաամուսնական կապը, այլ ցանկացած սեռական հարաբերություն, որի նպատակը բեղնավորումը չէ:


 :Shok:  Միանգամայն սխալ  կարծիք, Աստվածաշունչն  ասում է «Կինը թող ամուսնու պարտքը վճարի ամուսինն էլ կնոջ... ամուսինը իր մարմնի տերը չէ այլ կինը,  և կինն իր  մարմնի տերը չի  այլ  ամուսինը...»  :Wink:  բնականաբար այդ  բնական պահանջն ամուսինների մեջ չի առաջանում տարին  մեկ անգամ  մանավանդ 1տարվա  մեջ մի երեխայից  ավել չեն հասցնի  ունենալ :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Քանի դեռ կինը իրեն դիտարկում է որպես ապրանք, ապա էտքան ժամանակ դա ոչ թե ադաթ է, այլ լավ գնով վաճառվելու հնարավորություն:
> Քանի դեռ տղամարդը կնոջը դիտաորկում է որպես ապրանք, կուսաթաղանթի առկայությունը կամ չլինելը նշան է ՝ առեվտուրից հետո խաբված լինելու կամ չլինելու փաստի:
> 
> Մնացածները, որոնք  կնոջը որպես ապրանք չեն դիտարկում, "մաքրությանը կամ անաղարտության" պրոբլեմատիկայով չեն տառապում:  Կա մարդ, որը համապատասխանում է քեզ, որին սիրում ես, և որի հետ ուրախ կլինես կառուցել ընտանիք, ունենալ երեխաները, անցկացնել քո լավ օրերը: Մնացածը /հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական մաքրություն, կուսություն, անաղարտություն …/ դեմագոգիա է, շուկայում ապրանքի գնի  վերահսկման մեխանիզմ:
> Ուրախ եմ, որ էտ շուկայի  *հաճախորդներից չեմ* :
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Հա: Մոռացա ասեմ, որ շուկաներ կան, որտեղ կնոջ կոնքի չափսերին , ատամների քանակին ու առողջությանն էլ են մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնում առք ու վաճառքի պայմանագիրը ստորագրելուց:


չեմ հասկանում ,դու քո գրառումները անում ես աղջիկների կողմից ինչ-որ վարկանիշ ստանալու համար :Think: , կնոջ իրավունքի պաշտպան ես հանդիսանում,բայց միշտ կնոջը` կանացի կերպարանքի մեջ ասոցացնում ես <<տրյապկայի>> / քո բառերն են ,հիշում ես? /,կամ <<ապրանքի>> հետ:

ու ինձ կարող ես ասել ,ինչ հիմքով ես կնոջը համարում <<տրյապկա>>,եթե նա օրինակի համար ասենք շատ հնազանդ ա իրա ամուսնուն,ու հարգանքից ու սիրուց ելնելով կարող է կատարի ամուսնու բոլոր պահանջները:

----------


## dvgray

> չեմ հասկանում ,դու քո գրառումները անում ես աղջիկների կողմից ինչ-որ վարկանիշ ստանալու համար,


Դու կարող ես համարել որ ՝ Այո: 




> կնոջ իրավունքի պաշտպան ես հանդիսանում,բայց միշտ կնոջը` կանացի կերպարանքի մեջ ասոցացնում ես <<տրյապկայի>> / քո բառերն են ,հիշում ես? /,կամ <<ապրանքի>> հետ:


Ես ոչ մեկի իրավունքներն էլ "Ակումբում" չեմ պաշտպանում: Գրում եմ իմ կարծիքս ու վերջ:…
Ոչ միայն կանացի կերպարը կարող է լինել "տրյապկա", "ապրանք", այլ նաև հակառակ սեռինը:
Նպատակ չունեմ "կպնել"  քո, և քո նման մտածողի ինքնասիրությանը և արժեքային համակարգին: 
Ունեցիր են, ինչ  որ հարկ ես համարում: Սակայն թույլ տուր ինձ էլ ունենամ էն, ինչ ես եմ հարկ համարում: Եթե ցանկանում ես ընթերցել միայն քո և քո նման մտածողների գրառումները, ապա "Ակումբում" կա այդ հնարավորությունը: Ինձ մտցրու անտեսվածների ցուցակիտ մեջ  :Bye: :



> ու ինձ կարող ես ասել ,ինչ հիմքով ես կնոջը համարում <<տրյապկա>>,եթե նա օրինակի համար ասենք շատ հնազանդ ա իրա ամուսնուն,ու հարգանքից ու սիրուց ելնելով կարող է կատարի ամուսնու բոլոր պահանջները:


Հնազանդությունը, հարգանքը, սերը  դեռ չի ենթադրում, որ գործ ունես կատարելության հետ: Մնացածը արժեքային համակարգի հարց է: Որը երբեք էլ դա չի նշանակում, որ իմը ավելի լավն է գլոբալով, քան քունը: Իմը իմ համար է լավը, քոնը քո համար: Սա պարզ և հասկանալի է կարծես: Մնում է միայն ընբռնել սա:

----------

Apsara (20.01.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Գրում եմ իմ կարծիքս ու վերջ:…
> :


բոլորն էլ գրում են իրենց կարծիքը,դրա համար է այս ամենը,ԲԱՅՑ արտահայտությունները և համեմատությունները պետք է ԿՈՌԵԿՏ լինեն...

----------


## Մականուն

Հարցը մի փոքր բարդություն ունի, բացատրեմ թե ինչու.
Կուսությունը ցանկալի է, բայց ամենևին էլ ոչ պարտադիր: Դա առաջինը, սակայն կա մի բայց… տարիքային գործոնից կախված կուսությունը կարող է դառնալ նաև անցանկալի: Եթե օրգանիզմը չափազանց երկար ժամանակ չի ստանում իր պահանջների բավարում, դա կարող է և բավականին բացասական ազդեցություն ունենալ:

Ես բժիշկ չեմ, երևույթին գիտական (բժշկական) հիմնավորում տալ չեմ կարող, բայց փորձից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել, որ երկարատև զսպվածության հետևանքները ցանկալի չեն: Համոզված եմ բոլորդ էլ ծանոթ եք "պառաված կույս" արտահայտության հետ և շատերդ եք ունեցել կամ ունեք նման ծանոթներ, որոնք մնացածից տարբերվում են անտանելի բնավորությամբ:

----------


## Script

> Եթե օրգանիզմը չափազանց երկար ժամանակ չի ստանում իր պահանջների բավարում, դա կարող է և բավականին բացասական ազդեցություն ունենալ:


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ ու բացի այդ կան աղջիկներ որ ի ծնե կուսաթաղանթ չունեն, հիմա որ դասին է պետք դասել նրանց? «բարոյականների»?,որ շատ դեպքերում թեթև բժշկական միջամտությամբ ուղակի վերականգնել են կուսաթաղանթը, թե «անբարոյականների», որ ուղակի բավարարել են իրենց օրգանիզմի պահանջներին:
Անբարոյականություն եմ համարում առանց զգացմունքի սեքսը:
Սեքսը զգացմունքների, պլատոնիկ սիրո տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է, սիրո մի մասնիկնը:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Անբարոյականություն եմ համարում առանց զգացմունքի սեքսը:
> Սեքսը զգացմունքների, պլատոնիկ սիրո տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է, սիրո մի մասնիկնը:


Համամիտ եմ ,Կիրքը պետք չէ շփոթել զգացմունքի հետ

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ժողովուրդ, առանց այն էլ մեր հասարակությունը գտնվում է բարոյական անկման, իրական արժեքների կորստի ու այլասերման փուլում… վերջերս նույնիսկ լսեցի, թե կլիպ են հանել, որտեղ ձեռ է առնեցվում աղջիկների կուսությունը Է հետո՞ - Հայ կնոջ կերպարը վա՞տն է, վա՞տ է, որ հայ կանանց հիմնական մասը ըստ էության սրբի պես է ապրում, ողջ կյանքը ապրում և նվիրվում է մեկ տղամարդու: Վա՞տ է, որ հարգում է իր պատիվը, իր տղամարդու պատիվը ու ռուսների կամ եվրոպացիների մեծագույն մասի նման չի մտնում այն տղամարդու ծոցը, որի մոտ լույսը պատահաբար հանգել է...


Դու խոսում ես ծայրահեղությունների մասին: Սրբության և անբարոյականության միջև գոյություն ունի նաև ոսկե միջինը: Աննորմալ է, երբ տղամարդը ունի սիրած  էակ, որի հետ մինչև ամուսնանալը տարիներով ընկերություն է անում, բայց սեռական կարիքները բավարարելու համար գնում է լրիվ այլ կնոջ մոտ: Ըստ իս, սա շատ ավելի անբարոյական է, քան եթե սիրող զույգերը իրենց զգացմունքները արտահայտեն լիարժեք կերպով:




> Հայ կնոջ կերպարը վա՞տն է, վա՞տ է, որ հայ կանանց հիմնական մասը ըստ էության սրբի պես է ապրում,


Շատ ցանկալի կլիներ տեսնել հայ կնոջ *երջանիկ* կերպար: Երջանիկ մարդը երջանիկ ընտանիքի ծնունդ է: Երջանիկ հասարակությունը կազմված է երջանիկ ընտանիքներից:  Նայիր շուրջդ, շատ հազվադեպ կտեսնես կյանքից բավարարված և երջանիկ դեմքեր: Եվ պետք չէ ամեն ինչ վերագրել սոցիալական գործոնին:

----------

Ariadna (05.10.2009), Cassiopeia (05.10.2009), Elmo (05.10.2009), Ուլուանա (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես էլ գիտեի թե այս կուսության ինստիտուտը չի անցել պետական հավաստարմագրման գործընթընթացը և փակվել է, փաստորեն սխալվել եմ :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես էլ գիտեի թե այս կուսության ինստիտուտը չի անցել պետական հավաստարմագրման գործընթընթացը և փակվել է, փաստորեն սխալվել եմ


Ինչու՞ ես  գաղտնաբառերով խոսում, երբ կարելի պարզ ասել այն ինչ ուզում ես :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչու՞ ես  գաղտնաբառերով խոսում, երբ կարելի պարզ ասել այն ինչ ուզում ես


Ամեն ինչ այնքան ընթեռնելի եմ ասել, որ բացելու կարիք չկա: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե պահանջում ես…
Կեցցե սերը:
Հ.Գ. Ինքս այս պահին սիրահարված չեմ ոչ կույսի, ոչ էլ ոչ կույսի, բայց ոչինչ չեմ բացառում:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ինքս այս պահին սիրահարված չեմ ոչ կույսի, ոչ էլ ոչ կույսի, բայց ոչինչ չեմ բացառում:


Դու երեվի ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար, ես լրիվ այլ երեվույթի մասին եմ խոսում:
Բազմաթիվ սիրահարված տղաներ, հանուն կուսութան ինստիտուտի, իրենց սիրելիին պահում են անաղարտ, մինչդեռ սեփական կարիքները հոգալու համար գնում են Աստված գիտի ուր և ում հետ:
Սա կլինի նորմալ, եթե տղան սեփական անաղարտության մասին հոգ տանի նույնքան, որքան հոգ է տանում դիմացինի անաղարտության մասին :

----------

Elmo (05.10.2009), Enigmatic (05.10.2009), snow (05.10.2009), Yellow Raven (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## AniwaR

> Սա կլինի նորմալ, եթե տղան սեփական անաղարտության մասին հոգ տանի նույնքան, որքան հոգ է տանում դիմացինի անաղարտության վերաբերյալ:


Մարդի՛կ, իսկ ու՞մ կարծիքով է *սիրելիի հետ մարմնական սիրուն տրվելը ԿԵՂՏՈՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդի՛կ, իսկ ու՞մ կարծիքով է *սիրելիի հետ մարմնական սիրուն տրվելը ԿԵՂՏՈՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:*


ես կարծում եմ դա շատ վատ բան ա… ընդհանրապես սիրած կնոջը մարդ ըտենց բան կանի՞… ամոթ չեք անու՞մ … յա… միայն թշնամուն… (հայհոյանքների օրինակով)

----------

Ariadna (05.10.2009), Chuk (06.10.2009), Elmo (05.10.2009), Enigmatic (05.10.2009), h.s. (05.10.2009), Kita (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), Lion (05.10.2009), Norton (05.10.2009), Yellow Raven (05.10.2009), Երկնային (05.10.2009), Ձայնալար (05.10.2009), Չամիչ (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Կեղտոտությունը, տիկնայք և պարոնայք, ոչ թե սիրելիին կամ ոչ այնքան սիրելիին տրվելը կամ չտրվելն է, այլ ուրիշի անձնական կյանք քիթ խոթելն ու պիտակներ կպցնելը:
Ազգապահպան :LOL: 



> Հայ կնոջ կերպարը վա՞տն է, վա՞տ է, որ հայ կանանց հիմնական մասը ըստ էության սրբի պես է ապրում


 :LOL:  սրբերն իմ հիշելով կուսակրոն էին ու ընդհանրապես չէին բազմանում: Սուրբ պետրոսն էր, թե պողոսը, չեմ հիշում, շատ գեղեցիկ աղջիկ ուներ: Նա ամեն օր աղոթում էր իր աստծուն, որ աղջկա գեղեցկությունը վերցնի, որ երիտասարդ քրիստոնյաները չգայթակղվեն նրանով ու իրենց սիրտը մեղք չմտնի: Որոշ ժամանակ անց աղջիկը հիվանդացավ ու մեռավ:

Բախտռներս բերել է, որ խաչապաշտների կրոնը սեռական էթիկան միայն մասամբ է փոխառել հուդայականությունից: Օրթոդոքսալ հուդայականության մեջ սեքսը «կեղտոտ» է, որովհետև կեղտոտ է ընդհանրապես կինը: Իսկական հրեա տղամարդը պարտավոր է օրեկան գոնե մի անգամ իր աստծուն շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որ կին չի ծնվել: Սեքսի համար կան հատուկ սփռոցներ, մեջտեղում՝ ծակ: Կատարյալ դեպքում հրեա տղամարդն այն պետք է գցի կնոջ վրա, նոր սեքս անի, հետո էլ չեմ հիշում քանի օր մաքրում անցնի, մինչև կարողանա տաճար մտնել:

Ազգապահպաններ, հայերին արտասահմանում ճանաչում են հետևյալ հատկանիշներով. անանցանելի հետամնացություն, ագրեսիվություն, պիրանյաների նման ինչ-որ մեկի դեմ խմբավորվելու հակում, «քցողություն», *սեռական անհագ քաղց*:

Որոշ մարդկանց կյանքն այդպես էլ ոչինչ չի սովորացնում:

----------

Ariadna (05.10.2009), Cassiopeia (05.10.2009), cold skin (05.10.2009), Չամիչ (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## nune'

Միգուցե կուսության համալսարան??? :Hands Up: 
դե գիտեք, իրականում, ես դեմ չեմ կույս լինելուն, ինչպես նաև ոչ կույս լինելուն, ախր, ինչի հետևից եք ընկել, սուրբ կանայք-մանայք...սրբերը երկնքում են, իսկ սա իրականություննա ու ամեն մարդ ինքը գիտի իր գործը, ու ամեն մարդ ինքնա որոշում ինչ անել ու չանել..համաձայն չեք, ժող, եթե էդ աղջիկը որոշելա օրը մի 100 տղամարդու հետ քնել, էդ իրա գործնա, դաժանա, բայց փաստա..ինչ լինումա մարդու խելքից ա լինում, դրա համար, էս հարցումը մի քիչ խնդալուա էլի..կներեք իհարկե...
իսկ էն, որ կարելիա ծիծաղել կույսերի վրա, ուղղակի էլի ծիծաղալու, քանի որ ավելի լավա կույս լինել այնքան ժամանակ մինչև իրոք չհանդիպես էդ միակին քան առանց սիրելու կույս չլինես, ինչա թե ամոթա..օֆֆ, իզուր էլ գրառում արեցի էս թեմայում, ուղղակի ինստիտուտ բառը դուրս եկավ :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (05.10.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Բազմիցս այսպիսի թեմաներում արտահայտել եմ իմ կարծիքը...
Բայց մի բան ասեմ, Հայ Կնոջ կերպարը իդեալական է... ու էդպիսի հայ կանայք ավելի երջանիկ են սովորաբար լինում, քան ժամանակակից մտածելակերպով հայ կանայք…
Քանզի ժամանակակիցները հիմնականում չեն հասկանում ընտանիքի, ազգի գաղափարը... իսկ դրանք չհասկացող մարկանց զուգահեռ միշտ քայլում է դատարկությունը…

----------

davidus (05.10.2009), Lion (05.10.2009), Հարդ (05.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բայց մի բան ասեմ, Հայ Կնոջ կերպարը իդեալական է... ու էդպիսի հայ կանայք ավելի երջանիկ են սովորաբար լինում, քան ժամանակակից մտածելակերպով հայ կանայք…
> Քանզի ժամանակակիցները հիմնականում չեն հասկանում ընտանիքի, ազգի գաղափարը... իսկ դրանք չհասկացող մարկանց զուգահեռ միշտ քայլում է դատարկությունը…


Ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, ես ոսկե միջինի կողմնակիցն եմ: Հիմա սա ժամանակակի՞ց մոտեցում է, եւ ի՞նչ կապ ունի այս մոտեցումը իմ հայրենասիրական հատկանիշների հետ:

----------

Ariadna (05.10.2009), Cassiopeia (05.10.2009), Kita (05.10.2009), Lion (05.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Խնդրում եմ կուսության խնդիրն ու ժամանակակից լինելը մի կապեք իրար հետ:

----------


## AniwaR

> ես կարծում եմ դա շատ վատ բան ա… ընդհանրապես սիրած կնոջը մարդ ըտենց բան կանի՞… ամոթ չեք անու՞մ … յա… միայն թշնամուն… (հայհոյանքների օրինակով)


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Իմ կարծիքով սիրած կինն ահագին կուրախանար, որ գոնե մեկ-մեկ իրեն տենց բան անեին (այսինքն՝ անեՐ :LOL: ): Հաաա :Think:  հաշվի առնելով Ձեր գրառմանը տրված շնորհակալությունների քանակը՝ ազգի հետ մի կարգին հոգեսեկսապաթոլոգաթերապիա պետք է անցկացվի: :Shok:

----------

davidus (05.10.2009), Շինարար (05.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Էս թեման էնքան ա ծեծվել ակումբում արդեն :Wacko:  Բոլորն էլ կուզեին իրենց սիրած մարդկանց հետ զբաղվել սիրով, դրանից էլ լավ բա՞ն, ախր տղաներն էլ են ուզում, դե աղջիկների մասին էլ չասեմ :Jpit:  խի մենք չէինք ուզի ապրեին, նենց ազատ, ոնց Եվրոպայում, որտեղ առաջնայինը մարդու մարդ լինել է, ոչ թե կուսությունը, էնտեղ կույսերի վրա ծիծաղում են ու մտածում ,որ երևի էտ աղջիկը երևի լավը չի, որ մինչև հիմա կույս ա :Think:  բայց համ բոլոր հայ երիտասարդությունը ասում ա, որ կարևոր չի կույս ա, թե կույս չի, համ էլ էլի խիստ ավանդական ձևով իրենց զսպում են: Նենց որ, սաղ էս թեման բան իմ կարծիքով անիմաստ քննարկումներ են, մեկ ա մենք էլի շարժվում ենք ավանդույթներով ու հաշվի առնում սրա-նրա կարծիքը, մտածում, բա որ տունը մնանք ու նման բաներ: տղեքն էլ մտածում են չէ վսյոտակի իմ ուզած աղջիկը պտի ամպայման կույս լինի:

----------

d4rkme551ah (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), Lion (05.10.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Դու խոսում ես ծայրահեղությունների մասին: Սրբության և անբարոյականության միջև գոյություն ունի նաև ոսկե միջինը:


Ես հենց այդ միջինը նկատի ունեի, բայց իհարկե, հայկական երանգներով :Smile: 




> Աննորմալ է, երբ տղամարդը ունի սիրած  էակ, որի հետ մինչև ամուսնանալը տարիներով ընկերություն է անում, բայց սեռական կարիքները բավարարելու համար գնում է լրիվ այլ կնոջ մոտ: Ըստ իս, սա շատ ավելի անբարոյական է, քան եթե սիրող զույգերը իրենց զգացմունքները արտահայտեն լիարժեք կերպով:


Դա մեր ազգի անլուծելի խնդիրներից մեկն է, որը որևէ լուծում չունի, համենայն դեպս այս պահին: Ենթադրենք մի պահ, որ տղան ու աղջիկը գժի պես իրար սիրում են, մի 4 ամսվա էլ արդեն ընկերներ են: Բանը հասնում է սեքսի... ու ենթադրենք, թե մի 2 ամիս հետո նրանք բաժանվում են: Աղջկա վիճակը պատկերացնում ես?




> Շատ ցանկալի կլիներ տեսնել հայ կնոջ *երջանիկ* կերպար: Երջանիկ մարդը երջանիկ ընտանիքի ծնունդ է: Երջանիկ հասարակությունը կազմված է երջանիկ ընտանիքներից:  Նայիր շուրջդ, շատ հազվադեպ կտեսնես կյանքից բավարարված և երջանիկ դեմքեր:


Պատկերացրու, մի քանի օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, մեծ մասը դժբախտ է կամ չբավարարված, քանի որ ամուսնանում է չսիրելով: Իրոք, հենց չսիրելով, քանի որ ամուսնացողների մեծ մասը կամ սեքսն է շփոթում սիրո հետ, կամ էլ աստված գիտե ինչը: Վերջերս, ներկա եղա մի խոսակցության, երբ ամուսնացած տղամարդիկ գլուխ էին գովում, թե 50 դոլարանոց կանանց մոտ են գնացել :Sad:  Տխուր է, ուրեմն իրենց կանայք չեղան-չեղան, դրանց չափ էլ չեն կարող տալ իրենց տղամարդկանց կամ... իրենց տղամարդիկ չեն կարող դա վերցնել իրենց կանանցից... Բարդ հարց է :Think: 




> Եվ պետք չէ ամեն ինչ վերագրել սոցիալական գործոնին:


Այսինքն...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ... նենց ազատ, ոնց Եվրոպայում, որտեղ առաջնայինը մարդու մարդ լինել է, ոչ թե կուսությունը, էնտեղ կույսերի վրա ծիծաղում են ու մտածում ,որ երևի էտ աղջիկը երևի լավը չի, որ մինչև հիմա կույս ա


Լիա ջան, ես էլ էի սենց կարծում... բայց մի քանի անգամ անձամբ շփվելով մի քանի եվրոպացի երիտասարդի հետ գիտե՞ս ինչ եմ լսել.
-Ամեն իրեն հարգող տղա էլ ուզումա, որ իրա կինը կույս լինի:
 Դե հիմա չգիտեմ, սա լավա, թե՞ վատ, բայց էտ մարդիկ էլ են տարակարծիք, նույն հայերի նման: Նենց չի, որ իրենք բոլորով տենց են մտածում ու սենց ասած «ազատ» են: 
Անձամբ ես, դեմ բան չունեմ. Սիրում եք իրար, որոշել եք էտ պլանում էլ արտահայտել ձեր զգացմունքները, խնդրեմ: Ո՞վ կարա ձեզ բան ասի, ում ի՞նչ գործ դու ում հետ ինչով ես զբաղված, մանավանդ, երբ դա զուտ անձնական հարցա  :Smile:

----------

Lion (05.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հաաա հաշվի առնելով Ձեր գրառմանը տրված շնորհակալությունների քանակը՝ ազգի հետ մի կարգին հոգեսեկսապաթոլոգաթերապիա պետք է անցկացվի:


Ջան կատակ ա արել, դրա համար էլ էդքան շնորհակալություն ենք տվել  :LOL: 

Իհարկե պետք է սիրած էակի հետ սեքսով զբաղվել, եթե նա կա:

----------

Lion (05.10.2009), Արիացի (05.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս թեման էնքան ա ծեծվել ակումբում արդեն Բոլորն էլ կուզեին իրենց սիրած մարդկանց հետ զբաղվել սիրով, դրանից էլ լավ բա՞ն, ախր տղաներն էլ են ուզում, դե աղջիկների մասին էլ չասեմ


Ես մի քիչ էլ կճոխացնեի: Կներեք իհարկե: Բոլորն էլ կուզենային կույս չլինել ու երբ սիտներն ուզի զբաղվել սեքսով, բայց ոռ խաղացնելը ազգային ազատագրական դարավոր ավանդույթ է, որը աչքի լույսի պես պիտի պահենք: Թեմայի վերանագիրը պետք է փոխել "Ոռ խաղացնելու ինստիտուտը ու դրա սեռա-հոգեբանական հետևանքները ժամանակակից հայ երիտասարդության համար, որոնք ոչինչ չեն հասկանում հայրենասիրությունից":

----------

Amaru (05.10.2009), Kita (05.10.2009), Մարկիզ (05.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես մի քիչ էլ կճոխացնեի: Կներեք իհարկե: Բոլորն էլ կուզենային կույս չլինել ու երբ սիտներն ուզի զբաղվել սեքսով, բայց ոռ խաղացնելը ազգային ազատագրական դարավոր ավանդույթ է, որը աչքի լույսի պես պիտի պահենք: Թեմայի վերանագիրը պետք է փոխել "Ոռ խաղացնելու ինստիտուտը ու դրա սեռա-հոգեբանական հետևանքները ժամանակակից հայ երիտասարդության համար, որոնք ոչինչ չեն հասկանում հայրենասիրությունից":


Ոռ խաղացնելու հարցը չի, Տրիբուն ձյա, էդ խաղամոլներին, որ տենց սիրում են խաղացնել, երկու րոպե ա համոզելը, ազարտի ես գցում, ու սկսում ա ինքը քեզ հանվացնել: Խնդիրը ստեղ ուրիշ ա. մի մասը վախում ա փրացածի պիտակ ձեռք բերելուց, դրա հետևանքով տունը մնալուց, մի մասը վախում ա, որ կարողա հետագայում ում հետ որ պետքա ամուսնանա, ինքը չընդունի, որ կույս չի, ու էդ կույս չլինելու պատճառով չամուսնանա, էլի տանը մնալու պահ ա, էլի փչացածի պիտակ ձեք բերելու պահ ա: Մի խոսքով՝ էդ խաղախցնելը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա, էդ հեշտ լուծվող հարց ա:

----------

Enigmatic (05.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դա մեր ազգի անլուծելի խնդիրներից մեկն է, որը որևէ լուծում չունի, համենայն դեպս այս պահին: Ենթադրենք մի պահ, որ տղան ու աղջիկը գժի պես իրար սիրում են, մի 4 ամսվա էլ արդեն ընկերներ են: Բանը հասնում է սեքսի... ու ենթադրենք, թե մի 2 ամիս հետո նրանք բաժանվում են: Աղջկա վիճակը պատկերացնում ես?


Հասարակական կարծիքը երկնքից չի պարտադրվում, հասարակական կարծիքը ձևավորում ենք հենց մենք ` հայերս, առավելապես հայ տղամարդիկ: *Ցանկացած կախվածություն թուլության նշան է:* Պետք է ընդունել, որ հայ տղամարդկանց գերակշիռ մասը հասարակական կարծիքից լուրջ կախվածություն ունի: Ի՞նչ կասի ախպերությունը, ի՞նչ կասի  հարևանությունը: Ցավալի է, բայց տղամարդկանց գերակշիռ մասնը որոշումներ կայացնելիս հենվում է ոչ թե սեփական, այլ հասարակական կարծիքի վրա: Ինչպես փորձն է ցույց տալիս, այս մարտավարությունը  առողջ հասարակություն ձևավորելուն չի կարող  նպաստել:




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, մեծ մասը դժբախտ է կամ չբավարարված, քանի որ ամուսնանում է չսիրելով:


Բնական է, երբ առաջնորդողը կախվածությունն է, ընտրությունը կիկին կատարվում է ոչ թե սրտի թելադրանքով, այլ ծրագրավորված մտածողությամբ:




> Իրոք, հենց չսիրելով, քանի որ ամուսնացողների մեծ մասը կամ սեքսն է շփոթում սիրո հետ, կամ էլ աստված գիտե ինչը:


Ես կասեի հակառակը, կարծրացած մտածողությունը ստիպում է սերը և սեքսը դնել հակառակ բևեռներում: Չէ որ կնոջը մաքուրով են սիրում, կինը երեխաների մայրն է, հետևաբար սեքսը պետք է դրսում փնտրել:




> Վերջերս, ներկա եղա մի խոսակցության, երբ ամուսնացած տղամարդիկ գլուխ էին գովում, թե 50 դոլարանոց կանանց մոտ են գնացել Տխուր է, ուրեմն իրենց կանայք չեղան-չեղան, դրանց չափ էլ չեն կարող տալ իրենց տղամարդկանց կամ... իրենց տղամարդիկ չեն կարող դա վերցնել իրենց կանանցից... Բարդ հարց է


Հենց սա էլ ապացույցն է իմ վերը նշված խոսքերի: Չէ  որ սեփական  կինը սրբություն է, նրան չի կարելի<<պղծել>>: Քանի որ  սեքսը կեղտոտ բան է, հետևաբար դրա իսկական վայելքը կարելի է ճաշակել միայն կեղտոտների հետ:




> Այսինքն..


Դե ասելիքս այն է, որ  մարդկանց մեծ մասը իրենց  երջանկության կամ դժբախտության պատճառը պայմանավորում է միայն սոցիալական գործոնով, ինչը ըստ իս մոլորություն է:

----------


## Lion

> .Հասարակական կարծիքը երկնքից չի պարտադրվում, հասարակական կարծիքը ձևավորում ենք հենց մենք ` հայերս, առավելապես հայ տղամարդիկ: *Ցանկացած կախվածություն թուլության նշան է:* Պետք է ընդունել, որ հայ տղամարդկանց գերակշիռ մասը հասարակական կարծիքից լուրջ կախվածություն ունի: Ի՞նչ կասի ախպերությունը, ի՞նչ կասի  հարևանությունը: Ցավալի է, բայց տղամարդկանց գերակշիռ մասնը որոշումներ կայացնելիս հենվում է ոչ թե սեփական, այլ հասարակական կարծիքի վրա: Ինչպես փորձն է ցույց տալիս, այս մարտավարությունը  առողջ հասարակություն ձևավորելուն չի կարող  նպաստել:
> 
> Բնական է, երբ առաջնորդողը կախվածությունն է, ընտրությունը կիկին կատարվում է ոչ թե սրտի թելադրանքով, այլ ծրագրավորված մտածողությամբ:


Անձամբ ես թքած կունենամ ամենահետաքրքիր հասարակության ամենահետաքրքիր կարծիքի վրա, եթե աղջկան սիրեմ: Բայց ես, քանի որ բնականաբար ինձ լավ գիտեմ, օրինակն իմ վրա եմ բերում, կուզենամ, որ իմ կյանքի ընկերոջ առաջին և վերջին տղամարդը լինեմ ոչ թե այն  պատճառով, որ "հասարակությունն է այդպես ուզում", այլ այն պատճառով, որ ես այդպես եմ մտածում, այդպես եմ ցանկանում և դա եմ գտնում ճիշտ :Smile: 




> Ես կասեի հակառակը, կարծրացած մտածողությունը ստիպում է սերը և սեքսը դնել հակառակ բևեռներում: Չէ որ կնոջը մաքուրով են սիրում, կինը երեխաների մայրն է, հետևաբար սեքսը պետք է դրսում փնտրել:
> 
> Հենց սա էլ ապացույցն է իմ վերը նշված խոսքերի: Չէ  որ սեփական  կինը սրբություն է, նրան չի կարելի<<պղծել>>: Քանի որ  սեքսը կեղտոտ բան է, հետևաբար դրա իսկական վայելքը կարելի է ճաշակել միայն կեղտոտների հետ:


Դեհ, եթե մարդիկ այդքան բութ են, որ նման կերպ են մտածում, թող գնան իրենց դոլարանոցների մոտ...




> Դե ասելիքս այն է, որ  մարդկանց մեծ մասը իրենց  երջանկության կամ դժբախտության պատճառը պայմանավորում է միայն սոցիալական գործոնով, ինչը ըստ իս մոլորություն է:


Հաաա :Smile:  Կիսում եմ քո կարծիքը :Cool:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոռ խաղացնելու հարցը չի, Տրիբուն ձյա, էդ խաղամոլներին, որ տենց սիրում են խաղացնել, երկու րոպե ա համոզելը, ազարտի ես գցում, ու սկսում ա ինքը քեզ հանվացնել: Խնդիրը ստեղ ուրիշ ա. մի մասը վախում ա փրացածի պիտակ ձեռք բերելուց, դրա հետևանքով տունը մնալուց, մի մասը վախում ա, որ կարողա հետագայում ում հետ որ պետքա ամուսնանա, ինքը չընդունի, որ կույս չի, ու էդ կույս չլինելու պատճառով չամուսնանա, էլի տանը մնալու պահ ա, էլի փչացածի պիտակ ձեք բերելու պահ ա: Մի խոսքով՝ էդ խաղախցնելը լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա, էդ հեշտ լուծվող հարց ա:


Փասատորեն, Կուկ ջան, ոնց նայում ես, էտ անտեր կուսությունը խանգարող հանգամանք ա: Երևի հենց ծնվելուց, թեթև վիարահատական միջամտությամբ սաղիս էտ դարդից ազատելը լավագույն լուծումը կլիներ:  Թե չէ, դրել ես արի տար, կուսյ եմ կույս չես ենք խաղում, բան ու գործ թողած, երբ թանկագին ժամանակը կարելի էր ծախսել ավելի *հաճելի* զբաղմունքի վրա:

----------

Kuk (05.10.2009)

----------


## Sonce

> ինձ թվում է, որ արտամուսնական կապը նախաամուսնական շրջանի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի


Կույս լինել կամ չլինելով չի որոշվում  մարդու էությունը         և վերջապես կարևոր չէ լինել առաջինը կառևորը վերջինը լինելն է

----------


## Kuk

> Փասատորեն, Կուկ ջան, ոնց նայում ես, էտ անտեր կուսությունը խանգարող հանգամանք ա: Երևի հենց ծնվելուց, թեթև վիարահատական միջամտությամբ սաղիս էտ դարդից ազատելը լավագույն լուծումը կլիներ:  Թե չէ, դրել ես արի տար, կուսյ եմ կույս չես ենք խաղում, բան ու գործ թողած, երբ թանկագին ժամանակը կարելի էր ծախսել ավելի *հաճելի* զբաղմունքի վրա:


Այ էս ուրիշ բաաան :Jpit:  Կարելի ա հատուկ առաջարկությամբ կամ բաց նամակով հանդես գալ առողջապահության նախարարություն :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կույս լինել կամ չլինելով չի որոշվում  մարդու էությունը         և վերջապես կարևոր չէ լինել առաջինը կառևորը վերջինը լինելն է


Լավն էր: Մնում ա, որ էտ վերջինը 60-ից հետո չլինես, երբ արդեն ըստ էության կարևոր էլ չի, թե որերորդն ես:

----------

Kuk (05.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ էս ուրիշ բաաան Կարելի ա հատուկ առաջարկությամբ կամ բաց նամակով հանդես գալ առողջապահության նախարարություն


Նախարարություն դիմելը չգիտեմ, բայց ես 18 տարեկանը լրանալուն պես, առավելագույնը, բոլորին զաստավիտ կանեյի սեքսով զբաղվել: Հետո արդեն թող ամեն մեկը ինքը իրանով գլուխ հանի, թե ով էր առաջինը ով էր վերջինը: Մի որոշ ժամանակ բուռն խառնաշփոթից հետո, բոլոր կթուլանան ու կսկսեն հաճույք ստանալ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Խնդիրը ստեղ ուրիշ ա. մի մասը վախում ա փրացածի պիտակ ձեռք բերելուց, դրա հետևանքով տունը մնալուց,


Իսկ դու փորձիր, մի պահ, կնոջ տեսանկյունից հարցին նայել: Ինչու՞  չամուսնացած աղջիկը տղամարդու հետ պետք է սեքսով զբաղվի, երբ տղամարդը սեքսից հետո այդ կնոջը համարելու է օգտագործված. հետո էլ ամուսնության նպատակով փնտրելու է <<մաքուրին>>:




> մի մասը վախում ա, որ կարողա հետագայում ում հետ որ պետքա ամուսնանա, ինքը չընդունի, որ կույս չի, ու էդ կույս չլինելու պատճառով չամուսնանա, էլի տանը մնալու պահ ա, էլի փչացածի պիտակ ձեք բերելու պահ ա:


Այո, դրա համար էլ աղջիկների մեծ մասը նախընտրում է ապահովագրել սեփական անձը` հրաժարվելով սեքսից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո, դրա համար էլ աղջիկների մեծ մասը նախընտրում է ապահովագրել սեփական անձը` հրաժարվելով սեքսից:


Քոռանամ ես, Չամիչ ջան: Դաժան էր: Ամեն դեպքում սեքսից սեփական անձը զրկել պետք չի: Մազոխիստ չեք: Վերջին հաշվով կարելի է խորապես փաթեթավորած ունենալ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր մաքրության ու կուսության մեջ պարզ կոռելիացիա են տեսնում: Օրինակ ես չեմ հիշում վերջին անգամ երբ եմ կույս եղել: Չեմ էլ ուզում հիշեմ: Բայց հաճույքով եմ հիշում այն կույսին, որը համ ինձ համ իրեն փրկեց էտ պատուհասից:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ դու փորձիր, մի պահ, կնոջ տեսանկյունից հարցին նայել: Ինչու՞  չամուսնացած աղջիկը տղամարդու հետ պետք է սեքսով զբաղվի, երբ տղամարդը սեքսից հետո այդ կնոջը համարելու է օգտագործված. հետո էլ ամուսնության նպատակով փնտրելու է <<մաքուրին>>:


Լավ են անում: Ես էլ որ մեկին աչքով եմ տալիս, տենում եմ սկսեց հանվել արդեն, ես էլ եմ օգտագործում ու գցում մոտակա աղբարկղը, բա ի՞նչ պետքա անեմ: Տենց ամիսը մեկի հետ տժժացել ա երևի, ով աչքով ա տվել, հանվել ա, հենա պուտանկա ա էլի, ի՞նչ տարբերություն, որ փող չի վերցրե՞լ: Էն որ երկու օր ա ինչ ճանաչում ես, արդեն սեքս-կեքս-պյանայա վիշնյա վիճակ ա, էլ դրան ո՞նց նորմալ նայես, ո՞նց չօգտագործես: Վաղն էլ որ կինդ լինի, փողոցով քայլես, պարզվի որ դեմը դուրս եկած ամեն տասը տղամարդուց ինը մոտիկից ծանոթ ա հետը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էլ որ մեկին աչքով եմ տալիս, տենում եմ սկսեց հանվել արդեն, ես էլ եմ օգտագործում ու գցում մոտակա աղբարկղը, բա ի՞նչ պետքա անեմ:


Կուկ ջան, արի կուսությունը չխառնենք մի հատ աչքով տալուց հանվելու հետ ապեր: Հավատա ախպորդ, գոնե էս մի հարցում, ահագին տարբեր բաներ են: Կույս կա, կես աչքով տալուց էլ կհանվի, ու վերջում էլի կույս կմնա, քանի որ տենց ա վիզ պետք, որ հետո հարֆին ասի, թե ինչքան լավ աղջիկ էր ինքը: Ոչ կույս էլ կա, ուզում ես մի տարի աչքերդ քոռացրու, չուզեցավ չի հանվի, քանի որ սկզբունքներ ունի սեքսով զբաղվելու, քանի որ ամեն երկրորդ պատահածի հետ սեքսով չի զբաղվում: Կույս  չլինել, չի նշանակում ում հետ պատահի սեքսով զբաղվել, այնպես ինչպես կույս լինել չի նշանակում, որ շատ կներեք, կյանքում պ..ուլ չես տեսել:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, արի կուսությունը չխառնենք մի հատ աչքով տալուց հանվելու հետ ապեր: Հավատա ախպորդ, գոնե էս մի հարցում, ահագին տարբեր բաներ են: Կույս կա, կես աչքով տալուց էլ կհանվի, ու վերջում էլի կույս կմնա, քանի որ տենց ա վիզ պետք, որ հետո հարֆին ասի, թե ինչքան լավ աղջիկ էր ինքը: Ոչ կույս էլ կա, ուզում ես մի տարի աչքերդ քոռացրու, չուզեցավ չի հանվի, քանի որ սկզբունքներ ունի սեքսով զբաղվելու, քանի որ ամեն երկրորդ պատահածի հետ սեքսով չի զբաղվում: Կույս  չլինել, չի նշանակում ում հետ պատահի սեքսով զբաղվել, այնպես ինչպես կույս լինել չի նշանակում, որ շատ կներեք, կյանքում պ..ուլ չես տեսել:


Համաձայն եմ, ձյաձ ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Տենց կույս գիտեմ, դանակը դնես կոկորդին, էդ անտեր թաղանթը անձեռնմխելիությունից չի զրկի, բայց 4 հոգի մենակ ես եմ ճանաչում, որ սեփական փորձից ասում են՝ օրալ սեքսից պռոֆ ա :LOL:  Բայց էն որ երկրորդ օրը թռնում են գիրկդ, անունն էլ դնում են բնական կարիք ա, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ ա, էդ արդեն աբսուրդ ա, էդ հաստատ տենց չի: Կամ մեկը ասում էր՝ հաց ուտելու պես մի բան ա: Սենց բաներին չգիտեմ ոնց պատասխանեմ, որ չարգելափակվեմ, իմ արև:

----------

urartu (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սենց բաներին չգիտեմ ոնց պատասխանեմ, որ չարգելափակվեմ, իմ արև:


Ջանդ սաղ, ասա ու արգելափակվի  :Wink: 



> Բայց էն որ երկրորդ օրը թռնում են գիրկդ, անունն էլ դնում են բնական կարիք ա, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ ա, էդ արդեն աբսուրդ ա, էդ հաստատ տենց չի: Կամ մեկը ասում էր՝ հաց ուտելու պես մի բան ա:


Արի սենց ասեմ - _ու ոնց նայում եմ, սեփականաշնորհում ենք էս թեման, սիրուն բան չի ստացվում_ - երկորդ օրը գիրկը թռնելը անհետաքրքիր ա, ինչ-որ արտակարգ մի երևույթ չի, բայց դե լավ կլինի, որ մի քանի օր էլ համբերի  :LOL:  Էն որ բնական կարիք ա, էտ հաստատ, բայց որ հաց ու ջրի հետ են համեմատում, կդորմ չափազանցություն ա: Դե մարդ արարածը տավարից տարբերվում է նաև նրանով, որ պիտի կարողանա կառավարել իր ինստինկտները, պետքն եղած ժամանակ: Կարճ ասած, ապեր, չեմ ուզում գլուխ տանել, բայց կույս լինել չլինելն առաձնապես մի երևույթ չի, որ դրա մասին մարդիկ անդադար խոսեն, որ տառապեն դրանով: Ու կույս լինել չլինելն էլ հաստատ ոչ մեկի բարոյակա հատկանիշների մասին ենթադրություններ անելու առիթ չպետք է հանդիսանա: Թեթևաբարո լինելն ու կույս չլինելը իրարից հեռու ու տարբեր բաներ են: 

Մի բան էլ քանի չեմ մոռացել - երկրորդ օրը գիրկը թռնելն էլ, մի առանձնապես սարսափելի բան չի, պատահում ա: Պատահում ա, որ երկրորդ օրը գիրդ թռածը կյանքում դերակատարում ա ունենում, որ ոչ մի ամիսներով քամակ խաղացրած չի ունեցել: Պատահում ա  :Wink:  Կին արարածը հետաքրքիր երևույթ ա, ու նրա մասին դատողություններ անել միայն նրանով, թե որ պահին ու ինչ պոզայով թռավ գիրկդ, պրիմիտիվություն կլիներ:

----------

Enigmatic (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), Չամիչ (05.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Քոռանամ ես, Չամիչ ջան: Դաժան էր


Բա, հենց այսպես էլ ապրում ենք :Smile:  Բայց դե չարժի քոռանալ, աչքերիդ լույսը աչքի լույսի պես պահի: :Smile: 




> Օրինակ ես չեմ հիշում վերջին անգամ երբ եմ կույս եղել: Չեմ էլ ուզում հիշեմ: Բայց հաճույքով եմ հիշում այն կույսին, որը համ ինձ համ իրեն փրկեց էտ պատուհասից:


Տրիբուն ջան, խոսքը քո կամ իմ կուսության մասին չի, փորձում ենք վերլուծել ի վերջո կուսության ինստիտուտ կոչվածը առո՞ղջ երևույթ է, եթե ոչ, ապա որոնք են այդ հիվանդության դրդապատճառները և ինչպես կարելի է այն բուժել:

----------


## urartu

կինը պետք է առաաքինի լինի նախ հոգով, եթե հոգին մաքուր է մարմինն էլ մաքուր կլինի. կարող է ինձ հետամնաց համարեք, բայց եթե աղջիկը մինչ նշանվելը հարաբերություն է ունենում ուրեմն ետ  մեղմ ասած տուն տանելու բան չի, վերջ ստից բաներ չասեք,սեր մեր, չգիտեմ ինչ, հեչ կապ չունի թե ինչ պետճառով է եղել,այ եթե կինը ամուսնացած բաժանված է լինում ետ արդեն ուրիշ հարց է

----------


## Chuk

> կինը պետք է առաաքինի լինի նախ հոգով, եթե հոգին մաքուր է մարմինն էլ մաքուր կլինի. կարող է ինձ հետամնաց համարեք, բայց եթե աղջիկը մինչ նշանվելը հարաբերություն է ունենում ուրեմն ետ  մեղմ ասած տուն տանելու բան չի


Հա, լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Yes: 

Իհարկե *էդ* էլ տուն տանելու բան չի (ի դեպ էդ-ով խոսում են իրի, առարկայի մասին), ավելի լավ ա ինքն իրա ոտով վեր կենա գա: Բա ծանր ա, հո չե՞ս գրկելու տանես  :Think:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.10.2009), Չամիչ (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> կինը պետք է առաաքինի լինի նախ հոգով, եթե հոգին մաքուր է մարմինն էլ մաքուր կլինի. կարող է ինձ հետամնաց համարեք, բայց եթե աղջիկը մինչ նշանվելը հարաբերություն է ունենում ուրեմն ետ  մեղմ ասած տուն տանելու բան չի, վերջ ստից բաներ չասեք,սեր մեր, չգիտեմ ինչ, հեչ կապ չունի թե ինչ պետճառով է եղել,այ եթե կինը ամուսնացած բաժանված է լինում ետ արդեն ուրիշ հարց է


Եթե քո սիրած աղջիկը, քո ընկերուհին քեզ տրվի, դու կհամարե՞ս որ ինքը վսյո, փչացածի մեկն ա՞ ու տուն տանելու բան չի՞ :Think:  ու հաշվի չառնելով ,որ ինքը էտ արել ա քեզ սիրելով, ու ցանկանալով  անմնացորդ լինել քոնը՞

----------

Cassiopeia (06.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), Yevuk (05.10.2009), Ռեդ (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Կարծում եմ, որ ինչ վերաբերվում է այս հարցին, ամեն ինչ ասված է ստորագրությանս մեջ՝
"Ես չեմ ցանկանում, որ շրջակա միջավայրը ստեղծի ինձ": Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ես թքած ունեմ ժողովրդի՝ դարերից եկած *տուպոյ* ավանդույթների վրա:  :Bad:  Կարմիր խնձոր, եսիմինչ: Կարևորը  :Love:  լինի, մնացածը երկրորդական բաներ են:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.10.2009), Yellow Raven (06.10.2009), Yevuk (05.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> կինը պետք է առաաքինի լինի նախ հոգով, եթե հոգին մաքուր է մարմինն էլ մաքուր կլինի.


Այո, կինը պետք է առաքինի լինի, սիրած մարդու հետ սիրով զբաղվելը անառակություն չէ:




> բայց եթե աղջիկը մինչ նշանվելը հարաբերություն է ունենում ուրեմն ետ մեղմ ասած տուն տանելու բան չի,


Փաստորեն  սեքսը  մինչև նշանվելը կոչվում է հարաբերություն, իսկ նշանվելուց հետո` սիրով զբաղվել: Օրիգինալ է:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Կարծում եմ, որ ինչ վերաբերվում է այս հարցին, ամեն ինչ ասված է ստորագրությանս մեջ՝
> "Ես չեմ ցանկանում, որ շրջակա միջավայրը ստեղծի ինձ": Այլ կերպ ասած՝ ես թքած ունեմ ժողովրդի՝ դարերից եկած *տուպոյ* ավանդույթների վրա:  Կարմիր խնձոր, եսիմինչ: Կարևորը  լինի, մնացածը երկրորդական բաներ են:


Բայց Արամ ջան գիտես, աստված չանի, բայց որ հակարծ տենց դեպք եղավ, ինչ ուզում ա լինի, քո մեջ աննդհատ էտ միտքը քեզ կտանջի, ու մի բան արդեն էն չի լինի, իմ կարծիքով :Blush:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բայց Արամ ջան գիտես, աստված չանի, բայց որ հակարծ տենց դեպք եղավ, ինչ ուզում ա լինի, քո մեջ աննդհատ էտ միտքը քեզ կտանջի, ու մի բան արդեն էն չի լինի, իմ կարծիքով


Սենց ասեմ, Լիա ջան, եթե իմացա, որ ինչ-որ պատահած մեկի հետ ա զրկվել կուսությունից, ուրեմն արդեն իրոք մի բան էն չի: Իսկ եթե նախկին ընկերոջ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:  :Smile: 
Չեմ ուզում ասեմ, թե ես լրիվ թքած ունեմ կուսություն հարցի վրա: Չէ,  :Wink: , բայց թքած ունեմ այ էն էն "Նախաամուսնական ս.հ." հարցի վրա  :Wink:

----------

Ուլուանա (06.10.2009), Չամիչ (06.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Սենց ասեմ, Լիա ջան, եթե իմացա, որ ինչ-որ պատահած մեկի հետ ա զրկվել կուսությունից, ուրեմն արդեն իրոք մի բան էն չի: Իսկ եթե նախկին ընկերոջ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:


Երանի բոլոր տղաները քո նման մտածեն :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սենց ասեմ, Լիա ջան, եթե իմացա, որ ինչ-որ պատահած մեկի հետ ա զրկվել կուսությունից, ուրեմն արդեն իրոք մի բան էն չի: Իսկ եթե նախկին ընկերոջ, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:
> Չեմ ուզում ասեմ, թե ես լրիվ թքած ունեմ կուսություն հարցի վրա: Չէ, , բայց թքած ունեմ այ էն էն "Նախաամուսնական ս.հ." հարցի վրա


Այո, երբ տղամարդը վստահ է սեփական ուժերին, չի շարժվում հասարակության կողմից թելադրված տաբուներով, այլ հենվում է միմիայն սեփական  դատողության վրա: Երբ տղամարդը վստահ է սեփական ուժերին, առանց  երկմտելու  վստահում է  նաև դիմացինին: Սա առողջ մոտեցում է:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Այո, երբ տղամարդը վստահ է սեփական ուժերին, չի շարժվում հասարակության կողմից թելադրված տաբուներով, այլ հենվում է միմիայն սեփական  դատողության վրա: Երբ տղամարդը վստահ է սեփական ուժերին, առանց  երկմտելու  վստահում է  նաև դիմացինին: Սա առողջ մոտեցում է:


Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի վստահ չլինեմ սեփական ուժերիս վրա:  :Jpit:  Կոնկրետ այս դեպքում վստահ լինել-չլինելը կապում եմ վախի հետ: Այսինքն, երբ վախենում են, թե իրենց մասին շատուշատ մարդիկ եսիմինչեր կմտածեն  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (06.10.2009), Չամիչ (06.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ կարծիքով սիրած կինն ահագին կուրախանար, որ գոնե մեկ-մեկ իրեն տենց բան անեին (այսինքն՝ անեՐ): Հաաա հաշվի առնելով Ձեր գրառմանը տրված շնորհակալությունների քանակը՝ ազգի հետ մի կարգին հոգեսեկսապաթոլոգաթերապիա պետք է անցկացվի:


այսինքն մենք, որ կանգնում ենք ու թուրքին ամենավերջին հայհոյանքներն ենք տալիս, մեր կնիկները կանգնած մեր կողքին մտածում են "հըըմ… վատ գաղափար չի… լավ էլ ֆանտազիա ունի մարդս" հետո մարդուն են ասում "Գագո ջան, էդ որ ասում էիր էն թուրքերի հասցեին, կարաս մի հատ ցույց տաս ինձ… անց որ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում"

----------

Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ էս ուրիշ բաաան Կարելի ա հատուկ առաջարկությամբ կամ բաց նամակով հանդես գալ առողջապահության նախարարություն


բռատ, էդ պրոցեսը սկսված է, բայց ոչ թե առողջապահության նախարարության կողմից այլ ներքին գործերի նախարարության "օրգանների կողմից" … արվում է բոլորին առանց տարիքային, կամ սեռական խտրականության…

----------

Kuk (06.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավն էր: Մնում ա, որ էտ վերջինը 60-ից հետո չլինես, երբ արդեն ըստ էության կարևոր էլ չի, թե որերորդն ես:


վերջինը մեռնելուց հետո պտի իմանաս… շյոտչիկը մեռնելուց հետո ա կանգնում

----------

Kuk (06.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ջան կատակ ա արել, դրա համար էլ էդքան շնորհակալություն ենք տվել 
> 
> Իհարկե պետք է սիրած էակի հետ սեքսով զբաղվել, եթե նա կա:


չէ Էլմօ, կատակ չեմ արել… կուսությունը դա սրբություն ա ու ամեն գնով պետք ա պահպանվի ինչպես մինչև ամուսնությունը, այնպես էլ ամուսնությունից հետո (Հովսեփն ու Մարիամը, ես ու կինս… մնացածն էլ դուք ավելացրեք)…  դա մեր ազգի հպարտությունն ա, էսօր կուսությունդ կկորցնես, վաղը Ղարաբաղը, երկիրն ու ցեղասպանությունը… ոչ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրին…

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009), murmushka (06.10.2009), snow (06.10.2009), Նարե (06.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> չէ Էլմօ, կատակ չեմ արել… կուսությունը դա սրբություն ա ու ամեն գնով պետք ա պահպանվի ինչպես մինչև ամուսնությունը, այնպես էլ ամուսնությունից հետո (Հովսեփն ու Մարիամը, ես ու կինս… մնացածն էլ դուք ավելացրեք)…  դա մեր ազգի հպարտությունն ա, էսօր կուսությունդ կկորցնես, վաղը Ղարաբաղը, երկիրն ու ցեղասպանությունը… ոչ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրին…


Այ մարդ, որ տենց իմաստուն գրառումներ ա լինում, ինձ խաբար արեք, որ ես էլ գնահատեմ  :Beee: 

Իսկ օրինակ ես արդեն որոշել եմ, որ 80 տարեկան դառնալուն պես կարմիր խնձորի արարողություն եմ անելու, որ թոռներս իմանան, թե մաքուր ապրելը որն ա: Իսկ թե էդ թոռներս որտեղից կառաջանան, մեր խնդիրն ա: Հինավուրց ազգ ենք, բան մը կմոգոնենք:

----------


## Rammstein

> չէ Էլմօ, կատակ չեմ արել


 :Shok:  Ժողովուրդ, էս կարող ա՞ բանը հասնին նրան, որ պարզվի կնգա հետ էլ չպետք ա սեքսով զբաղվել:  :Shok: 




> Հովսեփն ու Մարիամը


Հովսեփն ու Մարիամը ուրիշ դեպք ա, ընտեղ հրեշտակն էր Հովսեփին ասել, որ չմոտենա Մարիամին, մինչեւ Հիսուսը չծնվի:

Հ.Գ.



> չէ Էլմօ, կատակ չեմ արել


Կարող ա՞ իրոք կատակ էր, ես լուրջ ընդունեցի:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, էս կարող ա՞ բանը հասնին նրան, որ պարզվի կնգա հետ էլ չպետք ա սեքսով զբաղվել:


Ռամշ, չե՞մ հասկանում, կարո՞ղ ա սեքսի համար են մարդիկ ամուսնանում:
Ամուսնանում են սիրելով, չէ՞: Այսինքն քո համար ամենահարազատ մարդն ա կինդ: Դու հիմա ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ ամենասիրելի մարդուն կուսությունից զրկելը: Անմարդկային ա:

----------

Lion (06.10.2009), Mephistopheles (06.10.2009), Լեո (06.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, չե՞մ հասկանում, կարո՞ղ ա սեքսի համար են մարդիկ ամուսնանում:


Ո՛չ, միասին ապրելու եւ երեխաներ ունենալու:




> Դու հիմա ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ ամենասիրելի մարդուն կուսությունից զրկելը: Անմարդկային ա:


Լավ էլի, Չուկ, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում:  :Smile:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՛չ, միասին ապրելու եւ երեխաներ ունենալու:
> 
> 
> Լավ էլի, Չուկ, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում:


Բոլորովին Ռամշ: Ձեռ առնելու ի՞նչ կա:
Իսկ երեխաներ ունենալու ուրիշ միջոցներ էլ կան: Պարտադիր չի դրա համար էդ կեղտոտությամբ զբաղվել սիրելիի հետ:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ու՜ֆ, դուք հլը էս դարդի՞ն եք… էն նախաամուսիններին պսակեցիք, մնաց էս հարցն էլ լուծեք…  
զապլածիլ նալոգի ի սպի սպակոյնը_

----------

Lion (06.10.2009), Ribelle (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արտամուսնական կապերը ըստ աստվածաշնչի համարվում է մեղք;Մենք լինելով քրիստոնեա ժողովուրդ պետք է հտևենք աստվածաշնչին;Այսօր եվրո արժեքները մտել են մեր հասարակության մեջ;Դրանցից են.
> _ ինչ կա որ դա միայն հաճույք ստանալու միջոց է;
> _ Մարմնով դավաճանությունը դավաճնություն չէ;
> _Ստրիպտիզը դա արվեստ է ;
> _Մարդը կենդանի( կապիկից առաջացած) էակ է ուստի ինչպես կենդանիները այնպես էլ մարդիկ կարող են  և դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա:
>  ԵՍ ԱՅՍ ԵՎ ԱՅԼ ՆՄԱՆ ՄՏՔԵՐԻՆ ԿՏՐԱԿԱՆԱՊԵՍ ԴԵՄ ԵՄ:
> Աստվածաշունչը ասում է, որ մարդը կենդանիներից տարբերվում է նրանով,որ բանական էակ է;


ընդհանրապես չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը,,, ես արդեն մեկ ամիս է Գերմանիաում եմ,, և ի զարմանս ինձ,,  այն այնպիսին չէ , ինչպես մենք մտածում ենք Հայաստանում,, այստեղ ընկեր ընկերուհու միջև գոյություն ունի կատարյալ հավատարմություն և ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի սխալ հայացքով նայել ընկեր ունեցող աղջկան,, մարդիկ ստեղ ազատ են,, բայց ոչ անառակ,, և ավելի հավատարիմ են, քան Հայաստանում,, ճիլտ ա,, դա բոլորին չի վերաբերում....

----------


## Ribelle

> _Ու՜ֆ, դուք հլը էս դարդի՞ն եք… էն նախաամուսիններին պսակեցիք, մնաց էս հարցն էլ լուծեք…  
> զապլածիլ նալոգի ի սպի սպակոյնը_



 :LOL:  Նյուտ ջան դե էտ հարցն են քննարկում: սպած իլի նե սպած :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ջանդ սաղ, ասա ու արգելափակվի 
> 
> Արի սենց ասեմ - _ու ոնց նայում եմ, սեփականաշնորհում ենք էս թեման, սիրուն բան չի ստացվում_ - երկորդ օրը գիրկը թռնելը անհետաքրքիր ա, ինչ-որ արտակարգ մի երևույթ չի, բայց դե լավ կլինի, որ մի քանի օր էլ համբերի  Էն որ բնական կարիք ա, էտ հաստատ, բայց որ հաց ու ջրի հետ են համեմատում, կդորմ չափազանցություն ա: *Դե մարդ արարածը տավարից տարբերվում է նաև նրանով, որ պիտի կարողանա կառավարել իր ինստինկտները, պետքն եղած ժամանակ:* Կարճ ասած, ապեր, չեմ ուզում գլուխ տանել, բայց կույս լինել չլինելն առաձնապես մի երևույթ չի, որ դրա մասին մարդիկ անդադար խոսեն, որ տառապեն դրանով: Ու կույս լինել չլինելն էլ հաստատ ոչ մեկի բարոյակա հատկանիշների մասին ենթադրություններ անելու առիթ չպետք է հանդիսանա: Թեթևաբարո լինելն ու կույս չլինելը իրարից հեռու ու տարբեր բաներ են: 
> 
> Մի բան էլ քանի չեմ մոռացել - երկրորդ օրը գիրկը թռնելն էլ, մի առանձնապես սարսափելի բան չի, պատահում ա: Պատահում ա, որ երկրորդ օրը գիրդ թռածը կյանքում դերակատարում ա ունենում, որ ոչ մի ամիսներով քամակ խաղացրած չի ունեցել: Պատահում ա  Կին արարածը հետաքրքիր երևույթ ա, ու նրա մասին դատողություններ անել միայն նրանով, թե որ պահին ու ինչ պոզայով թռավ գիրկդ, պրիմիտիվություն կլիներ:


Ճիշտ հակառակը ընգեր, տավարը լավ էլ իրան կառավարում ա… միայն գարնանը, իսկ մարդիկ… գարնանը, ամռանը, աշնանը, ձմռանը… Հունվար, Փետրվար,Մարտ, Ապրիլ…… Դեկտեմբեր… Երկուշաբթի, Երեքշաբթի, Չորեքշաբթի, Հինգշաբթի, Ուրբաթ, Շաբաթ, Կիրակի… մենք սրանով ենք տարբերվում… ստեղ կույս կդիմանա՞

----------

Ձայնալար (06.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կինը պետք է առաաքինի լինի նախ հոգով, եթե հոգին մաքուր է մարմինն էլ մաքուր կլինի. կարող է ինձ հետամնաց համարեք, բայց եթե աղջիկը մինչ նշանվելը հարաբերություն է ունենում ուրեմն ետ  մեղմ ասած տուն տանելու բան չի, վերջ ստից բաներ չասեք,սեր մեր, չգիտեմ ինչ, հեչ կապ չունի թե ինչ պետճառով է եղել,այ եթե կինը ամուսնացած բաժանված է լինում ետ արդեն ուրիշ հարց է


Ընգեր, շատ բարդ բան ես ասում, մինչև տանելը ո՞նց իմանանք…տանելուց հետո էլ որ իմանում են, էդ էլ մի շիլա շփոթ… ասում են "արա…էս է՞ր ճարածդ կնիկը" դու էլ ինչ պիտի ասես…"ես որդից իմանա՞մ" … 

հարցս էն ա ունց իմանանք որ քոռ-քոռ չընկնենք փորձանքի մեջ

----------

Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ հակառակը ընգեր, տավարը լավ էլ իրան կառավարում ա… միայն գարնանը, իսկ մարդիկ… գարնանը, ամռանը, աշնանը, ձմռանը… Հունվար, Փետրվար,Մարտ, Ապրիլ…… Դեկտեմբեր… Երկուշաբթի, Երեքշաբթի, Չորեքշաբթի, Հինգշաբթի, Ուրբաթ, Շաբաթ, Կիրակի… մենք սրանով ենք տարբերվում… ստեղ կույս կդիմանա՞


իսկապես, որ մտածում ես աննոռմալ գիաֆիկ ա: դրա համար էլ մի քանի սերուդ հետո ֆրանսիացիք դառան իմպոտենտ, ասել է ՝ առանց պոտենտի : 
 :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.10.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Չուկը մասնակցում է «թեմա գմփցնելու» արարողությանը :LOL:  լավ, քանի չեք գմփցրել, ասածս ասեմ:
Ընդհանրապես, երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներում սոցիոգեն սեքսուալ դեպրիվիացիան հոգեբանական ուսումնասիրության ենթակա երևույթ է:
Նախ, հաշվի առնենք, որ մարդու ուղեղի կառուցվածքը կրոմոնյոնցու ժամանակներից էականորեն չի փոխվել, ինչից միանշանակորեն կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ ժամանակակից մարդը համապատասխան հասարակությունում կարող է իր մեջ ձևավորել քարե դարին հատուկ մտածելակերպ ու հասարակական նորմեր: Սա փաստացիորեն ապացուցվում է ներկայումս գոյություն ունեցող բազմաթիվ աֆրիկյան, պոլինեզիական ու ավստրալիական ցեղակխմբերի ներկայացուցիչների օրինակի վրա: Բացի դրանից, հայտնի են դեպքեր, երբ ծնողները երեխային մեծացրել են շնանոցում, ինչի հետևանքով երեխան մեծացել է ոչ թե որպես մարդ, այլ որպես կենդանի:
Փաստորեն, այն, ինչը մեզ տարբերում է քարի դարի մարդուց, իրականում սոցիոգեն կոնդենսատ է: Փորձենք այն տեսակավորել.
- գիտելիքներ (սկսած ծառից փայտով բանան գցելուց մինչև քվանտային մեխանիկա) ու նախապաշարմունքներ կամ հավատալիքներ (նման են գիտելիքներին, բայց չեն պահանջում միանշանակ տրամաբանական հիմնավորում ու պրակտիկ կիրառում), վերջիններս արտահայտվում են տոտեմների (տարբեր աստիճանի պաշտանմունքի օբյեկտներ) ու տաբուների (տարբեր աստիճանի արգելքի օբյեկտներ)
- նորմեր ու ռիտուալներ, մասամբ հենվում են առաջին խմբի վրա, բայց ոչ միշտ (սկսած ձեռքսեղմումից մինչև պատարագի ռիտուալը)
Տեսակավորումն, իհարկե, խիստ պայմանական է: Փաստորեն, հասարակական հոգեբանական աստիճանը կախված է սոխի նման շերտավոր կոնդենսատից, ու այն առավել «բարդ» ու «հասուն» հոգեբանությունը, որը քարե դարի մարդու համեմատ ունի ժամանակակից մարդը, միայն դրա հետևանք է:
Հիմա պատկերացնենք մի փոքրիկ հասարակական ֆենոմեն. երբ շղթան կտրվում է: Հասարակական հոգեբանությունը ստիպված է լինում ձևավորվել գրեթե զրոյից: Պրակտիկայի վրա այն ընդամենը «երևակայում» է նախորդ շերտը՝ տարբեր աղբյուրներից փոխառումներ կատարելով (սրա պարզ օրինակ է «Արորդիների Ուխտը», որոնք գրեթե զրոյից հայկական դիցաբանություն են հորինում): Նախքան առավել կոնկրետ օրինակի անցնելը, տեսնենք, թե երբ է տեղի ունենում շերտի խաթարում. աղետալի իրադարձություններ՝ տեղահանություն, պատերազմ, բնական աղետներ, և այլն՝ սրանք արտաքին գործոնների օրինակներ են, որոնք հասարակական կոնդենսատի շերտը կարող են խաթարել: Կան նաև ներքին գործոններ. հեղափոխություններ, երբ հասարակությունը «չար» է հայտարարում նախորդ շերտն ու սկսում այն ժխտել: Ցանկացած դեպքում, մի բան ընդհանուր է մնում. պարադիգմայի տեղաշարժ, արժեքային համակարգի կտրուկ փոփոխություն:
Հիմա անցնենք օրինակներին: Քսաներորդ դարում այսպես կոչված «երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներից» շատերը նման պարադիգմայի տեղաշարժ տարան: Հենց հայերի օրինակի վրա՝ 1915 թ. ցեղասպանությունն ու տեղահանությունը, համաշխարհայինները, Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմը, Սպիտակի երկրաշարժը, կոմունիստական կարգերի անկումը: Խիստ զգալի չափերի խաթարում է դիտվում այստեղ:
Երբ նախորդ շերտը ձևավորվում է արհեստականորեն, այն չի կարող լիարժեք լինել ու ամբողջությամբ փոխարինել բնական զարգացածին: Այն տեղերում, որտեղ «բացեր» կան, հասարակությունը վերածվում է քարե դարի մարդու ու սկսում է զրոյից:
«Սովետական միությունում սեքս չկա» ու նման այլ լոզունգների պատճառով հայերի մոտ այդպես էլ չձևավորվեց սեռական էթիկա: Սովետական կարգերի փլուզումից հետո, երբ վերջապես դրա կարիքն առաջացավ, այն իր մեջ ներառեց հասարակության պատրիարխական բնույթը: Սա հասկանալու համար եկեք նայենք քարե դարի մարդկանց առավել մոտ ապրող ցեղախմբերին. այդ ցեղախմբերը լինում են պատրիարխալ (հայրիշխանական) ու մատրիարխալ (մայրիշխանական): Անկախ տեսակից, սեռական էթիկան երկուսում էլ նման է. կա հստակ հիերարխիա, որի գագաթին նստած է դոմինանտ անհատը (պատրիարխը կամ մատրիարխը): Դիտարկենք մատրիատխալ ցեղախումբ. արական սեռի անհատներն այնտեղ գրեթե զուրկ են սեռական ինիցիատիվա ցուցաբերելու հնարավորությունից: Որքան անհատն ավելի բարձր է նստած հիերարխիայի սանդղակով (հաճախ դա որոշվում է ըստ առաջնային ու երկրորդային սեռական հատկանիշների արտահայտվածության աստիճանի), այնքան ավելի ազատ է զուգընկերներ կամ ամուսիններ ընտրել: Ստորին աստիճանին նստածները վարում են գրեթե ստրկական կենսակերպ ու լրիվ զուրկ են որևէ սեռական կյանք վարելու հնարավորությունից, իսկ մատրիարխը բացարձակապես ազատ է: Հակառակ սեռի հակումները ճնշելը նպատակ ունի հաստատել հասարակության մատրիարխալ բնույթն ու արուներին զրկել իշխանությունից՝ դնելով նրանց ենթակա դիրքում:
Նման երևույթ դիտարկվում է նաև մեղուների ու մրջյունների մոտ. կան արուներ, որոնց օգտագործում են բազմացման նպատակով, ճնշված սեռական հատկանիշներով էգեր, որոնք աշխատուժ են կազմում, ու վերջապես «թագուհի», որն իր վրա է  վերցնում և իշխանության, և սեռական բոլոր ֆունկցիաները: Մեղուների սկզբունքով ապրող մարդկային սոցիումի օրինակ կարելի է հանդիպել Ֆրենկ Հերբերթի «Հելլսթրոմի մեղվաբույնը» գիտաֆանտաստիկ վեպում:
Հայաստանում հասարակությունը պատրիարխալ է. ինչ էլ ուզում է ասեն, ղեկավար պաշտոնների ու ինտելլեկտուալ մասսայի մեծ մասը երկար ժամանակ կազմել են տղամարդիկ: Բնական էր, որ պետք է ձևավորվեին կանանց սեռական ֆունկցիան ճնշող (ու ոչ միայն կանանց՝ հենց ընտանիքում «դոմինանտ արու» հանդիսացող հայրը գրեթե միշտ ճնշում է «սուպոստատ արուների»՝ իր որդիների սեռական ֆունկցիան) սեռական նորմեր: Բայց ինչու՞ է այդ երևույթը սկսել ագրեսսիվ ու հիվանդագին տեսք ստանալ: Ահա և պատասխանը: Վերջին ժամանակներս կանանց ինտելլեկտուալ ակսելերացիայի տենդենց կա: Կանայք դառնում են ավելի խելացի, ինքնուրույն, իշխող, նրանցից ոմանք ազդեցություն են ձեռք բերում ու իրենք էլ հակվում են դեսպոտիզմի ինչ-որ աստիճանի: Բոլոր հիմքերը կան ենթադրելու, որ հայ հասարակությունը տենդենց ունի շարժվելու եթե նույնիսկ ոչ մատրիարխատի, ապա գոնե սեռերի հավասարության:
Բնական է, որ պատրիարխալ հասարակությունն իր իներցիայով կսկսի դիմադրել նոր տենդենցին: Ու քանի որ կոնդենսատը նստած է երկու սեռերի ենթագիտակցությունում էլ, ռեակցիոն-կոնսերվատիվ հակազդեցություն ցուցաբերում են ինչպես տղամարդիկ, այնպես էլ կանայք:
Միգուցե շատ բարդ գրեցի, բայց նպատակս նյութը մաքսիմալ ամբողջական ընդգրկելն ու գիտական անալիզի ենթարկելն էր: Իհարկե, հույս չունեմ, թե ինչ-որ մեկին բան կհամոզեմ, քանի որ բոլորն էլ գիտեն արջի ու որսորդի անեկդոտը, բայց համենայն դեպս շատ մարդկանց բերանը կփակեմ:

----------

Ֆոտոն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չէ Էլմօ, կատակ չեմ արել… կուսությունը դա սրբություն ա ու ամեն գնով պետք ա պահպանվի ինչպես մինչև ամուսնությունը, այնպես էլ ամուսնությունից հետո (Հովսեփն ու Մարիամը, ես ու կինս… մնացածն էլ դուք ավելացրեք)… դա մեր ազգի հպարտությունն ա, էսօր կուսությունդ կկորցնես, վաղը Ղարաբաղը, երկիրն ու ցեղասպանությունը… ոչ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրին…


Մի հատ լավ անեգդոտ եմ հիշել, էս թեմայի շջնականերում:

Երկու ախպեր գնում են իրանց մամային մոտ, ու ախպերներից մեկը հարցնում ա.
- Մամ ես որտեղից եմ դուրս եկել
- քեզ բալես, կաղամբի մեջից ենք գտել
- բա ապերը ?
- ապերին էլ արագիլն ա բերել
Էս ախպպերը ֆռում մի հատ չափալախ ա տալիս մյուս ախպորը ու ասում ա
- համբալ, բա որ ասում եմ մաման կույս ա, չես հավատում

----------

Annushka (06.10.2009), Mephistopheles (06.10.2009), One_Way_Ticket (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց էս թեմայում սարսափելին ու անհանգստացնողն այն է, որ հարցման մասնակիցների 17.5%-ը չգիտի, ինքը կույս ա, թե չէ: Բայց կարող ա հենց էտ 17.5%-ն ա ամենաակտիվը մասնակցում քննարկումներին:  :LOL:

----------

Lion (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Բայց էս թեմայում սարսափելին ու անհանգստացնողն այն է, որ հարցման մասնակիցների 17.5%-ը չգիտի, ինքը կույս ա, թե չէ: Բայց կարող ա հենց էտ 17.5%-ն ա ամենաակտիվը մասնակցում քննարկումներին:


Արդեն 18.12% -ը, հա մասնակցում են ակտիվ , որ կողմնորոշվեն կույս են թե չէ ու ինչ անեն էտ կուսության հետ: Մի հատ էշ երգ կար , կարծեն Բրիտնի Սպիրսն էր երգում, ինչ որ a'm not a girl , not yet a woman , սրա օրն են ընկել:  :LOL:

----------

Kita (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես էլ եմ էդ արդեն 25 տոկոսի մեջ, հիմա ո՞նց իմանամ կույս եմ թե չէ, մի խորհուրդ տվեք  :Sad:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ռահայդեր ջան, երկար բարակ, գրել էիր…
Հենց հարցն էլ նրանում է, որ էսօր մարդիկ սկսում են հրաժարվել համաշխարհային պատմության ընթացքում ձևավորված արժեքաբանությունից ու նորից հետ հետ են գնում... բայց ցավոք, նրանց թվում է թե իրենք առաջ են գնում…
Ու հայերի մոտ ամենածիծաղելին... որ համեմատվում են Եվրոպայի հետ, ու իրենց արժեքները համեմատում նրանց արժեքների հետ…
Շատ եք ուզում եվրոպացի դառնալ, գնացեք իրանց հետ կործանվեք, Հայ ազգի հետ գործ չունեք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկը մասնակցում է «թեմա գմփցնելու» արարողությանը լավ, քանի չեք գմփցրել, ասածս ասեմ:
> Ընդհանրապես, երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներում սոցիոգեն սեքսուալ դեպրիվիացիան հոգեբանական ուսումնասիրության ենթակա երևույթ է:
> Նախ, հաշվի առնենք, որ մարդու ուղեղի կառուցվածքը կրոմոնյոնցու ժամանակներից էականորեն չի փոխվել, ինչից միանշանակորեն կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ ժամանակակից մարդը համապատասխան հասարակությունում կարող է իր մեջ ձևավորել քարե դարին հատուկ մտածելակերպ ու հասարակական նորմեր: Սա փաստացիորեն ապացուցվում է ներկայումս գոյություն ունեցող բազմաթիվ աֆրիկյան, պոլինեզիական ու ավստրալիական ցեղակխմբերի ներկայացուցիչների օրինակի վրա: Բացի դրանից, հայտնի են դեպքեր, երբ ծնողները երեխային մեծացրել են շնանոցում, ինչի հետևանքով երեխան մեծացել է ոչ թե որպես մարդ, այլ որպես կենդանի:
> Փաստորեն, այն, ինչը մեզ տարբերում է քարի դարի մարդուց, իրականում սոցիոգեն կոնդենսատ է: Փորձենք այն տեսակավորել.
> - գիտելիքներ (սկսած ծառից փայտով բանան գցելուց մինչև քվանտային մեխանիկա) ու նախապաշարմունքներ կամ հավատալիքներ (նման են գիտելիքներին, բայց չեն պահանջում միանշանակ տրամաբանական հիմնավորում ու պրակտիկ կիրառում), վերջիններս արտահայտվում են տոտեմների (տարբեր աստիճանի պաշտանմունքի օբյեկտներ) ու տաբուների (տարբեր աստիճանի արգելքի օբյեկտներ)
> - նորմեր ու ռիտուալներ, մասամբ հենվում են առաջին խմբի վրա, բայց ոչ միշտ (սկսած ձեռքսեղմումից մինչև պատարագի ռիտուալը)
> Տեսակավորումն, իհարկե, խիստ պայմանական է: Փաստորեն, հասարակական հոգեբանական աստիճանը կախված է սոխի նման շերտավոր կոնդենսատից, ու այն առավել «բարդ» ու «հասուն» հոգեբանությունը, որը քարե դարի մարդու համեմատ ունի ժամանակակից մարդը, միայն դրա հետևանք է:
> Հիմա պատկերացնենք մի փոքրիկ հասարակական ֆենոմեն. երբ շղթան կտրվում է: Հասարակական հոգեբանությունը ստիպված է լինում ձևավորվել գրեթե զրոյից: Պրակտիկայի վրա այն ընդամենը «երևակայում» է նախորդ շերտը՝ տարբեր աղբյուրներից փոխառումներ կատարելով (սրա պարզ օրինակ է «Արորդիների Ուխտը», որոնք գրեթե զրոյից հայկական դիցաբանություն են հորինում): Նախքան առավել կոնկրետ օրինակի անցնելը, տեսնենք, թե երբ է տեղի ունենում շերտի խաթարում. աղետալի իրադարձություններ՝ տեղահանություն, պատերազմ, բնական աղետներ, և այլն՝ սրանք արտաքին գործոնների օրինակներ են, որոնք հասարակական կոնդենսատի շերտը կարող են խաթարել: Կան նաև ներքին գործոններ. հեղափոխություններ, երբ հասարակությունը «չար» է հայտարարում նախորդ շերտն ու սկսում այն ժխտել: Ցանկացած դեպքում, մի բան ընդհանուր է մնում. պարադիգմայի տեղաշարժ, արժեքային համակարգի կտրուկ փոփոխություն:
> Հիմա անցնենք օրինակներին: Քսաներորդ դարում այսպես կոչված «երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներից» շատերը նման պարադիգմայի տեղաշարժ տարան: Հենց հայերի օրինակի վրա՝ 1915 թ. ցեղասպանությունն ու տեղահանությունը, համաշխարհայինները, Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմը, Սպիտակի երկրաշարժը, կոմունիստական կարգերի անկումը: Խիստ զգալի չափերի խաթարում է դիտվում այստեղ:
> ...


Ինձ թվում է այս հարցը Հանրային Խորհրդի որոշելու հարցն է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի, Խոսրով Հարությունյանի, Հայկ Բաբուխանյանի, Արշակ Սադոյանի (իմ ամենասիրածը) և մյուս անդամների բուռն քննարկումներից հետո ես համոզված եմ որ մի առաջարկ կանեն նախագահին երբ նա Համահայկական Շրջապտույտից տուն վերադառնա… անհարժեշտ է նաև մեր հայ կույսերի՝ Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանի, Հեղինե Բիշարյանի ու Շպռոտի մասնակցությունը… նրանք մեծ փորձ ունեն և մեր արհեստավարժ կուսագետներին կօգնեն իրենց խորհուրդներով… 

Ես համոզված եմ որ հիմա երբ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրի հարցն արդեն լուծված է Վազգեն մանուկանը կարող է ձեռնամուխ լինել կուսության պլյուսներն ու մինուսները գումարելուն և կհանգեն ազգանպաստ մի որոշման

Հ.Գ. ապեր բայց աչքիս ոնց որ թեմայից ծեղվել ու տեղ տեղ օֆֆտօպ ես գնացել

----------

Norton (06.10.2009), Երվանդ (06.10.2009), Լեո (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ռահայդեր ջան, երկար բարակ, գրել էիր…
> Հենց հարցն էլ նրանում է, որ էսօր *մարդիկ սկսում են հրաժարվել համաշխարհային պատմության ընթացքում ձևավորված արժեքաբանությունից* ու նորից հետ հետ են գնում... բայց ցավոք, նրանց թվում է թե իրենք առաջ են գնում…
> Ու հայերի մոտ ամենածիծաղելին... որ համեմատվում են Եվրոպայի հետ, ու իրենց արժեքները համեմատում նրանց արժեքների հետ…
> Շատ եք ուզում եվրոպացի դառնալ, գնացեք իրանց հետ կործանվեք, Հայ ազգի հետ գործ չունեք…


Բայց ով ասեց որ ինչ որ մեկը որ առողջ սեքս  ունի, էտ նրանիցա որ համեմատվումա Եվրոպայի հետ? Կամ ով ասեց որ եվրոպացիները կործանվում են, իրանք ավելի հանգիստ ու թեթև են ապրում, չեն ծանրացնում առանց այդ էլ ծանր ու խնդիրներով լի իրանց կյանքը դարերի ընթացքում ձևավորված , շատ ժամանակ անցանկալի ավանդույթներով: Կույս լինել չլինելը չպիտի լինի ամոթ կամ պարտադրված, ուղակի ում կյանքը ոնց ստացվումա, էնպես էլ ապրումա: Սեքսը սիրո տրամաբանական շարունակություննա, եթե մարդ զգումա որ իրա սիրելիի հետ լիակատար երջանկության հասնելու համար սեքսնա պակասում,է թող լինի: Դրանից ոչ ոք անբարոյական չդառավ: Հանուն կուսության պետք չի զոհել առողջականը ու հոգեկանը:
Հին ավանդույթների հետ կապված մի փաստ էլ հաշվի առեք, ժամանակին շատ վաղ էին ամուսնանում ու դա շատ հաճախ տեղի էր ունենում մինչև սեռական հասունացման հասնելը: Պարզա, որ հին ավանդույթները հին ժամանակների համար էին, այն ժամանակի պայմաններին ու ապրելակերպին հարմարեցված:

----------

aerosmith (06.10.2009), Ariadna (06.10.2009), Yevuk (06.10.2009), Հարդ (06.10.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Շատ ես մակերեսորեն մտածում, ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ ու հասարակ չի…

----------


## Սլիմ

> Շատ ես մակերեսորեն մտածում, ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ ու հասարակ չի…


Եթե ինքդ չբարդացնես, բարդ չի լինի: :Smile:  Հասկանում ես եթե ընտրյալդ բացի կուսաթաղանթից ուրիշ առավելություն չունենա , ես կհասկանամ, բայց եթե լավ մարդ լինի, որին սիրում ես, սիրում ես իրա հոգին, քո համար ինչ տարբերություն կույսա թե չէ?
Խոսքս չի գնում հազար հոգու հետ ինտիմ հարաբերություններ ունեցած մեկի մասին, ուղակի մարդ, որ հասունացելա, հետո սիրելա ինչ որ մեկին ու իրա սերը տրամաբանական շարունակությունա ունեցել, դու ինքդ դրա մեջ վատ բան տեսնում ես? Հասկանում ես հին ավանդույթը դրա համար էլ կոչվումա հին, այսինքն եթե առաջնորդվենք հինը նորով փոխելու պարզ գաղափարով, հետևաբար այդ հին ավանդույթն էլ պիտի վերանայվի, փոխվի: Եթե այդքան ճիշտ լիներ, էտ ավանդույթասովորույթը, էսքան երկար չէր քննարկվի ու շատ մարդկանց նեղություն չէր տա: Եթե մի բան նեղումա, ինչի չփոխել? Կոշիկդ որ նեղի, կփոխես , թե կշարունակես համեստորեն , արցունքը աչքերիդ հագնել? Արի ընդունի որ Եվրոպան կապ չունի, կենսակերպնա փոխվել ու ոչ միայն Եվրոպայում: Էտ ոչ առաջ գնալա , ոչ էլ հետ, էտ ուղակի ժամանակին ու ժամանակի պայմաններին հարմարվելա:

----------

aerosmith (06.10.2009), Ariadna (06.10.2009), Yevuk (06.10.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ինչ որ առումով հասկանում և գիտակցում եմ ասածդ…
Պարզապես, սենց մի սխալ կա, որ դու էստեղ հասկանում ես անմիջական կուսաթաղանթը…
Ո՛չ… Ամբողջ հարցն էն է, որ այդպիսի մոտեցումներով աղջիկները սովորաբար լավ չեն ըմբռնում կյանքի իմաստը… ահա որն է այն... միայն սիրել ու սիրածի հետ սեքսով զբաղվելը ենթադրում է ընտանիք ունենալ… իսկ եթե անձը դրա մասին չմտածելով է այդ քայլերին դիմում, նշանակում է նա դեռ հասուն չէ… ու կանգնած է մոլորություն տանող ճանապարհին…
Ես այպես եմ կարծում, ընտանիքի գաղափարն ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա է, քան անձնական շահի գաղափարը…
Դրանք իրար հետ փոխկապակցված են, ճիշտ է, բայց առանց ընտանիքի գաղափարի, մարդը միշտ շրջապատված է լինում դատարկությամբ… 
Այդ իսկ պատճառով, եթե 16 տարեկան աղջիկը ընկեր է ունենում, նա չպիտի մտածի իրա հետ սեքս անելու մասին, եթե մտածում է, պետք է մտածի ընտանիք ունենալու մասին…

----------

Հարդ (06.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես էլ եմ էդ արդեն 25 տոկոսի մեջ, հիմա ո՞նց իմանամ կույս եմ թե չէ, մի խորհուրդ տվեք


Գնա գինեկոլոգի մոտ  ::}:

----------

Սլիմ (06.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ռահայդեր ջան, երկար բարակ, գրել էիր…
> Հենց հարցն էլ նրանում է, որ էսօր մարդիկ սկսում են հրաժարվել համաշխարհային պատմության ընթացքում ձևավորված արժեքաբանությունից ու նորից հետ հետ են գնում... բայց ցավոք, նրանց թվում է թե իրենք առաջ են գնում…
> Ու հայերի մոտ ամենածիծաղելին... որ համեմատվում են Եվրոպայի հետ, ու իրենց արժեքները համեմատում նրանց արժեքների հետ…
> Շատ եք ուզում եվրոպացի դառնալ, գնացեք իրանց հետ կործանվեք, Հայ ազգի հետ գործ չունեք…


այ մարդ,, էլի կպան եվրոպային,,,, եվրոպան ձեզ համար ռուսաստան չի,,, ստեղ բարոյականություն կա,,, ճիշտ ա,, անբարոյական մարդիկ էլ կան,,,, բաjց իրանք սեքսամանիաով չեն տառապում,, որովհետև դրա պակաս չունեն,,,,
իսկ հիմա մի բան պատկերացրեք,,,, հիմա բնական է, երբ կինը ամուսնանում է քսանհինգից հետո,,, ձեր կարծիքով ետ տարիքի հասած կինը առանց սեքսի նորմալ հոգեբանություն կունենա՞՞՞՞ դա պահանջ ա,, որը մարդ կարող է զսպել ու չբավարարել, բայց դա իրա հոգեկանի վրա ծանր հետևանքներ կունենա.......... մենակ չասեք,, որ չգիտեք, որ երիտասարդների, նամանավանդ աղջիկների, մեծ մասը վաղ տարիքում են ամուսնանում նաև հենց ետ պահանջից դրդվաց՝ չնայած ոչ մեկ չի խոստովանում դա.

Մի խոսքով անիմաստ բանավեճ ա,, կուսությունը բարոյականության չափանիշ չի,,,

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), Enigmatic (06.10.2009), Kita (06.10.2009), Yevuk (06.10.2009), Ռեդ (06.10.2009), Սլիմ (06.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ինչ որ առումով հասկանում և գիտակցում եմ ասածդ…
> Պարզապես, սենց մի սխալ կա, որ դու էստեղ հասկանում ես անմիջական կուսաթաղանթը…
> Ո՛չ… Ամբողջ հարցն էն է, որ այդպիսի մոտեցումներով աղջիկները սովորաբար *լավ չեն ըմբռնում կյանքի իմաստը*… ահա որն է այն... միայն սիրել ու սիրածի հետ սեքսով զբաղվելը ենթադրում է ընտանիք ունենալ… իսկ եթե անձը դրա մասին չմտածելով է այդ քայլերին դիմում, նշանակում է նա դեռ հասուն չէ… ու կանգնած է մոլորություն տանող ճանապարհին…
> Ես այպես եմ կարծում, ընտանիքի գաղափարն ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա է, քան *անձնական շահի գաղափարը*…
> Դրանք իրար հետ փոխկապակցված են, ճիշտ է, բայց առանց ընտանիքի գաղափարի, մարդը միշտ շրջապատված է լինում դատարկությամբ… 
> Այդ իսկ պատճառով, եթե 16 տարեկան աղջիկը ընկեր է ունենում, նա չպիտի մտածի իրա հետ սեքս անելու մասին, եթե մտածում է, պետք է մտածի ընտանիք ունենալու մասին…


Ըստ քո տարբերակի, եթե ես կույս չեմ , ուրեմն ես լավ չեմ ըմբռնում կյանքի իմաստը?
Իսկ եթե16 տարեկանում չէ , այլ ասենք 23, դա ինչ կապ ունի? Ինչ կապ ունի որ տարիքում ես սիրում? Իսկ եթե մտածում է ընտանիքի մասին, բայց պայմաններ չկան? 
Մեկ էլ մի բան չհասկացա , շահը ինչ կապ ունի, ինչ անձնական շահի մասինա խոսքը?
Որ սիրածիդ հետ սեքս անես շահը ըտեղ ուրա?
Դու ինչ որ շատ ես իդեալականացնում կյանքը, սա ընդամենը կյանքա ու ամեն մեկը ապրումա էնպես ոնց կարումա, մեկին սիրելը ու իրա հետ սեքսով զբաղվելը ոնց կարա խեղաթյուրի կյանքի իմաստի լավ ըմբռնումը? 
Կամ ինչից ես վերցրել, որ սեքսով զբաղվող մարդիկ ընտանիք ունենալ չեն ուզում:

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), cold skin (06.10.2009), Yevuk (06.10.2009), Ռեդ (06.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> այ մարդ,, էլի կպան եվրոպային,,,, եվրոպան ձեզ համար ռուսաստան չի,,, ստեղ բարոյականություն կա


Եկեք Ռուսաստանին էլ չկպնենք էլի, ընդեղ էլ կա բարոյականություն ..

----------


## Սլիմ

> Եկեք Ռուսաստանին էլ չկպնենք էլի, ընդեղ էլ կա բարոյականություն ..


Հայեր բարոյականությունը կուսության հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հա կույս անբարոյականներն ավելի շատ են :LOL: , բայց լուրջ եմ ասում :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (06.10.2009), Kita (06.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009), Norton (06.10.2009), Yevuk (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009), Սլիմ (06.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայեր բարոյականությունը կուսության հետ կապ չունի:


չէ հա, բա ես էլ գիտեի մինչև հիմա, որ նույն բանն ա - հոմանիշներ են

----------

Annushka (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> չէ հա, բա ես էլ գիտեի մինչև հիմա, որ նույն բանն ա - հոմանիշներ են


Դու չգիտեմ ինչ գիտեիր, բայց ոնց երևումա շատերի համար էտպեսա:

----------

Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Cesare

Չգիտեմ ... ?

ետ որն ա ??  :LOL:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ըստ քո տարբերակի, եթե ես կույս չեմ , ուրեմն ես լավ չեմ ըմբռնում կյանքի իմաստը?


Էս ինչե՞ր ես խոսում  :Smile:  



> Իսկ եթե16 տարեկանում չէ , այլ ասենք 23, դա ինչ կապ ունի? Ինչ կապ ունի որ տարիքում ես սիրում? Իսկ եթե մտածում է ընտանիքի մասին, բայց պայմաններ չկան?


Հենց կապն էլ ստեղ է... հիմա որ դու կողմ ես արտահայտվում դրան, մի 16 տարեկան աղջիկ գալիս ու կարդում է, ու ասում է, սա իմ բնական պահանջն է, և հետագայում ձևավորվում պոռնիկ, որին լավ նպաստում է ներկայումս հեռուստատեսությունում տիրող կեղտանոցը…



> Մեկ էլ մի բան չհասկացա , շահը ինչ կապ ունի, ինչ անձնական շահի մասինա խոսքը?
> Որ սիրածիդ հետ սեքս անես շահը ըտեղ ուրա?


Այո՛, ճիշտ հասկացար, դու քո սիրածի հետ սեքս ես անում քո սեփական հաճույքի համար, և էդ ժամանակ ուրիշ բանի մասին չես էլ մտածում…  :Smile:  և վաղ տարիքից մտածելով միմիայն սեփական հաճույքի մասին, ու հեշտ տրվելով պահանջներին, անձը կկորցնի կյանքի հանդեպ զգոնությունը…



> Դու ինչ որ շատ ես իդեալականացնում կյանքը, սա ընդամենը կյանքա ու ամեն մեկը ապրումա էնպես ոնց կարումա, մեկին սիրելը ու իրա հետ սեքսով զբաղվելը ոնց կարա խեղաթյուրի կյանքի իմաստի լավ ըմբռնումը?


Ինչ է նշանակում իդեալականացվում է կյանքը… 



> Կամ ինչից ես վերցրել, որ սեքսով զբաղվող մարդիկ ընտանիք ունենալ չեն ուզում:


ուզում են, բայց սովորաբար չեն հասկանում, ... , օրինակ , ո՞րն է քո համար ընտանիք կազմելու իմաստը



> այ մարդ,, էլի կպան եվրոպային,,,, եվրոպան ձեզ համար ռուսաստան չի,,, ստեղ բարոյականություն կա,,, ճիշտ ա,, անբարոյական մարդիկ էլ կան,,,, բաjց իրանք սեքսամանիաով չեն տառապում,, որովհետև դրա պակաս չունեն,,,,


Մի քանի անգամ նշեցիք, կուսությունը դա դեռ բարոյականություն չէ…այո՛,
Եվրապայում բարոյականությու՞ն… Երբվանի՞ց
Աշխարհում ինչքան կեղտ կա տեղից է դուրս եկել ստրկատիրություն, գաղութատիրություն, համաշխարհային պատերազմներ, ռասիզմ, նացիզմ. էլ ինչ ասեմ, հիմա էլ դրած աշխարհն ուզում են իրենցով ինտեգրեն… ասենք անբարոյականություն չէ՞  Մեծ Բրիտանիաի համար, որ ծանր արդյունաբերությունը հանում է իր երկրից, ու այլ երկրների քաղաքացիներին շահագործում…



> իսկ հիմա մի բան պատկերացրեք,,,, հիմա բնական է, երբ կինը ամուսնանում է քսանհինգից հետո,


Դա բնական չէ… դա սխալ է և անբնական…
Ասում են ծաղիկը գարնանն է ծաղկում, ու աշնանը թառամում, ամեն բան իր ժամանակն ունի էս կյանքում…



> ,, ձեր կարծիքով ետ տարիքի հասած կինը առանց սեքսի նորմալ հոգեբանություն կունենա՞՞՞՞


Խնդիրներ ունենում է…



> դա պահանջ ա,, որը մարդ կարող է զսպել ու չբավարարել, բայց դա իրա հոգեկանի վրա ծանր հետևանքներ կունենա.......... մենակ չասեք,, որ չգիտեք, որ երիտասարդների, նամանավանդ աղջիկների, մեծ մասը վաղ տարիքում են ամուսնանում նաև հենց ետ պահանջից դրդվաց՝ չնայած ոչ մեկ չի խոստովանում դա.


Վաղ տարիքում ընտանիք կազմելը ճիշտ է, բայց այսօրվա պայմաններում անհասկանալի…
Բայց ընդհանրապես ասեմ, 
Աշխարհում պարերը լինում են հորիզոնական և ուղղաձիգ, կարճ կապեմ, հորիզոնական պարերը հիմնականում մարզում են կանացի իգական օրգանները և դրանք ավելի արագ և շուտ են հասունանում, արդյունքում սեռական պահանջն ավելի շուտ է ի հայտ գալիս…
Իսկ ուղղաձիգի դեպքում այդպես չէ…
Հայ ժողովրդական պարը ուղղաձիգ պարերի դասին է պատկանում /մարմինն իր առանցքի հետ կատարում է ուղղահայաց տատանումներ/, 
իսկ օրինակ պորտապարերը, լատինամերիկյան պարերը հակառակն են…
Նույն կերպ այսօր շուտ հասունացման նպաստում է նաև հեռուստատեսությունը և այլն...
այդ իսկ պատճառով ավելի օրհասական են դարձել այս հարցադրումները…
Ինչևէ այլոց մոտեցումներն այդ հարցին, չպետք է դարձնենք մերը, մենք մերն ունենք, որն ավելի խորիմաստ է… և ավելի է ըմբռնելի դարձնում կյանքը…

----------


## Kuk

Վայ քու արաաա.. ժող, թարգեք էլի էս թեմն, ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն ունի, ու նենց հարց ա, որ ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում զիջումների գնալ, նույնիսկ փողզիջումների հեռանկար չկա :LOL:  
Արդեն կուսաթաղանթի հոտ ա գալիս ակումբից (կներեք իհարկե :Sad: ):

----------

Lion (06.10.2009), Լեո (06.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բոլորովին Ռամշ: Ձեռ առնելու ի՞նչ կա:


Չէ, չեմ հավատում: :Crazy:  :Crazy:  Մինչեւ հիմա չեմ կարում հավատալ, որ լուրջ ես գրում: :Crazy: 




> Իսկ երեխաներ ունենալու ուրիշ միջոցներ էլ կան:


Ի՞նչ միջոց, եթե գաղտնիք չի: Մենակ չասես` որդեգրել:




> Պարտադիր չի դրա համար էդ կեղտոտությամբ զբաղվել սիրելիի հետ:


Չուկ ջան, կներես, բայց, մի հատ հիշիր Ինտիմ անկյունում քո դիրքորոշումը կունիլինգուսի վերաբերյալ (չեմ ասում վատ դիրքորոշում էր, եթե հիշում ես, ես էլ էի նույն դիրքորոշմանը):  :Smile: 
Դա կեղտոտություն չի, իսկ դասական սեքսը կեղտոտություն է՞:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աշխարհում պարերը լինում են հորիզոնական և ուղղաձիգ, կարճ կապեմ, հորիզոնական պարերը հիմնականում մարզում են կանացի իգական օրգանները և դրանք ավելի արագ և շուտ են հասունանում, արդյունքում սեռական պահանջն ավելի շուտ է ի հայտ գալիս…


Պետք չէ դեզինֆորմացնել, սեռական պահանջը սեռական հասունացման և հորիզոնական պարերի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Մարդկանց մոտ ինչպես ախորժակը, այնպես էլ սեռական զգայունությունն ու սեռական պահանջը կարող են միանգամայն տարբեր կերպ դրսևորվել: Մարդիկ կան, որ դեռ մանուկ հասակից բուռն  բնական սեռական  պահանջ են ունենում, մարդիկ էլ կան, որ ողջ կյանքը կարեղ են պորտապար պարել,բայց այդպես էլ չիմանան թե ինչ բան է սեռական պահանջ կոչվածը:




> մի 16 տարեկան աղջիկ գալիս ու կարդում է, ու ասում է, սա իմ բնական պահանջն է, և հետագայում ձևավորվում պոռնիկ, որին լավ նպաստում է ներկայումս հեռուստատեսությունում տիրող կեղտանոցը…


Լեռնցի ջան, այստեղ ոչ ոք ոչ մի կրիմինալ բանց չի գրում, ոչ ոք  անբարոյականություն չի քարոզում, որ մտահոգվես թե 16 տարեկան աղջիկը այս ամեն կարդալով կարող է բարոյազրկվել: Ցավալի է, բայց հայ ընտանիքներում սեռական դաստիարակությունը դեռևս փակ թեմա է մնում, բազմաթիվ հայ աղջնակներ և պատանիներ անտեղյակեն, որ գոյություն ունի սեռավարակ կոչվածը: Հենց սեռավարակներն են, որ հետագայում զույգերի մոտ չբերության, վիժումների  պատճառ են հանդիսանում:

Ի դեպ, աղջիկների և տղաների էմոցիոնալ ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջները լրիվ տարբեր են: Աղջկա համար շատ ավելի կարևոր է տղայի գեղեցիկ սիրահետումը,միասին անցկացրած ռոմանտիկ պահերը, քան հենց բուն սեռական ակտը: Աղջկա համար  ռոմանտիկ միջավայյրում  սիրելիի ձեռքը բռնելը, նրա ներկայությունը զգալը  արդեն կատարյալ երջանկություն է, իսկ տղամարդկանց մոտ լրիվ այլ է, տղամարդու մոտ բնության կողմից լրիվ այլ ֆունկցիա է նախատեսված, տղամարդու համար չկա երջանկություն առանց սեռական ակտի:

Հենց սա է պատճառը, որ 16 տարեկան աղջկը իր առաջ սեռական կյանքով ապրելու սահմանափակումներ պետք է դնի, քանի որ անփորձությունից ելնելով, տղայի կողմից ասված գեղեցիկ խոսքերը, ռոմանտիկ սիրահետումները կարող է ընկալել որպես  անկեղծ սիրո դրսևորում, մինչդեռ տղայի մտքին մեկ բան կար: Այս դեպքում խափված աղջիը  իրեն ինչ որ չափ կարող է օգտագործված զգալ, որովհեև նրա անաղարտ, ջերմ զգացմունքները տղան օգտագործել է իր սեռական կարիքները բավարարելու համար:

----------

Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> տղամարդու մոտ բնության կողմից լրիվ այլ ֆունկցիա է նախատեսված, տղամարդու համար չկա երջանկություն առանց սեռական ակտի:


Պետք չէ ընդհանրացնել, նայած տղամարդ:  :Wink: 




> Հենց սա է պատճառը, որ 16 տարեկան աղջկը իր առաջ սեռական կյանքով ապրելու սահմանափակումներ պետք է դնի, քանի որ անփորձությունից ելնելով, տղայի կողմից ասված գեղեցիկ խոսքերը, ռոմանտիկ սիրահետումները կարող է ընկալել որպես  անկեղծ սիրո դրսևորում, մինչդեռ տղայի մտքին մեկ բան կար: Այս դեպքում խափված աղջիը  իրեն ինչ որ չափ կարող է օգտագործված զգալ, որովհեև նրա անաղարտ, ջերմ զգացմունքները տղան օգտագործել է իր սեռական կարիքները բավարարելու համար:


Դրա համար նորմալ բարոյականության տեր տղան, բացի այն, որ իրավունք չունի խաբելու, նաեւ պիտի մինչեւ որոշակի քայլեր ձեռնարկելը համոզված լինի, որ հաստատ աղջիկն իրեն հետագայում խաբված չի զգա:

----------

Հարդ (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հենց ես քննարկումն էլ ցույց ա տալիս,, թե էդ տաբուն ինչ բացասական ազդեցություն ա թողնում մարդկանց ուղեղի վրա,, եթե սեքսը չլիներ մեր հասարակությունից ետքան յան տված բան,,, ապա դա ջահել աղջիկների համար ետքան գայթակղիչ պահանջ չէր լինի,, որի պատճառով գլուխները կկորցնեին,, ու իրենց կյանքը կխորտակեին,,, ես սա մի հատ ել էի նշել,, որ հենց ետ սեքսի բացակայությունն ա շատ ջահել աղջիկների ուղեղը մթագնում,,, ու իրանք ժամանակից շուտ ամուսնանում են,, ու հետո,,, մի երկու գիշերից հետո,, զգում են ինչ մեծ սխալ են արել,,, բայց սա ոչ ոք չի խոստովանում

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները դադարեցրեք: Թեման զրուցարանի մի վերածեք, հակառակ դեպքում թեման կփակվի, իսկ դրան նպաստող ակումբցիները կստանան տուգանային միավորներ:*

----------

Cassiopeia (06.10.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Պետք չէ դեզինֆորմացնել, սեռական պահանջը սեռական հասունացման և հորիզոնական պարերի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Մարդկանց մոտ ինչպես ախորժակը, այնպես էլ սեռական զգայունությունն ու սեռական պահանջը կարող են միանգամայն տարբեր կերպ դրսևորվել: Մարդիկ կան, որ դեռ մանուկ հասակից բուռն  բնական սեռական  պահանջ են ունենում, մարդիկ էլ կան, որ ողջ կյանքը կարեղ են պորտապար պարել,բայց այդպես էլ չիմանան թե ինչ բան է սեռական պահանջ կոչվածը:
> 
> 
> 
> Լեռնցի ջան, այստեղ ոչ ոք ոչ մի կրիմինալ բանց չի գրում, ոչ ոք  անբարոյականություն չի քարոզում, որ մտահոգվես թե 16 տարեկան աղջիկը այս ամեն կարդալով կարող է բարոյազրկվել: Ցավալի է, բայց հայ ընտանիքներում սեռական դաստիարակությունը դեռևս փակ թեմա է մնում, բազմաթիվ հայ աղջնակներ և պատանիներ անտեղյակեն, որ գոյություն ունի սեռավարակ կոչվածը: Հենց սեռավարակներն են, որ հետագայում զույգերի մոտ չբերության, վիժումների  պատճառ են հանդիսանում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, աղջիկների և տղաների էմոցիոնալ ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջները լրիվ տարբեր են: Աղջկա համար շատ ավելի կարևոր է տղայի գեղեցիկ սիրահետումը,միասին անցկացրած ռոմանտիկ պահերը, քան հենց բուն սեռական ակտը: Աղջկա համար  ռոմանտիկ միջավայյրում  սիրելիի ձեռքը բռնելը, նրա ներկայությունը զգալը  արդեն կատարյալ երջանկություն է, իսկ տղամարդկանց մոտ լրիվ այլ է, տղամարդու մոտ բնության կողմից լրիվ այլ ֆունկցիա է նախատեսված, տղամարդու համար չկա երջանկություն առանց սեռական ակտի:
> 
> Հենց սա է պատճառը, որ 16 տարեկան աղջկը իր առաջ սեռական կյանքով ապրելու սահմանափակումներ պետք է դնի, քանի որ անփորձությունից ելնելով, տղայի կողմից ասված գեղեցիկ խոսքերը, ռոմանտիկ սիրահետումները կարող է ընկալել որպես  անկեղծ սիրո դրսևորում, մինչդեռ տղայի մտքին մեկ բան կար: Այս դեպքում խափված աղջիը  իրեն ինչ որ չափ կարող է օգտագործված զգալ, որովհեև նրա անաղարտ, ջերմ զգացմունքները տղան օգտագործել է իր սեռական կարիքները բավարարելու համար:


Էս ինչ չապացուցված փաստերից ես խոսում, մի քանի օրինակներ պետք չէ ընդհանրացնել բոլորի վրա…
Հիմա սեռավարակների վտանգը Հայաստանում է մեծ, թե արտասահմանում, ու պատասխանդ ասա, դա հայկական դաստիարակության արդյունք է, թե ոչ…
Եթե աղջիկը մանկուց պորտապար է պարում, նրա մոտ ժամանակից շուտ են զարգանում սեռական օրգաններն ու սեռական ցանկությունները…
Դու հակառակը ո՞նց ես հիմնավորում…

----------

Lion (06.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Քանի թեման չի փակվել, ասելիքս գրեմ: :Smile: 

Մի հարց վրիպում է ուշադրությունից: *Աղջիկների ամեն 100 ից մեկը ընդհանրապես կուսաթաղանթ չունի:* Աղջիկներից ոմանց մոտ կարող է դա պատռվել ակտիվ սպորտային կյանքով ապրելիս, հեծանիվ վարելիս, պատճառներ լիքը կան: Էն մարդիկ, որ էդ թաղանթի վրա էին հույսները դրել, որ աղջկա կուսությունը ստուգեն, պետք է գոնե սա էլ հաշվի առնեն:  :Xeloq: 

Հետևություները թողնում եմ Ձեզ:

----------

Annushka (06.10.2009), Kita (06.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009), Rammstein (06.10.2009), snow (06.10.2009)

----------


## Lion

100 ից մեկը... Ես գիտեի հավանականությունը ավելի փոքր է...

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Քանի թեման չի փակվել, ասելիքս գրեմ:
> 
> Մի հարց վրիպում է ուշադրությունից: *Աղջիկների ամեն 100 ից մեկը ընդհանրապես կուսաթաղանթ չունի:* Աղջիկներից ոմանց մոտ կարող է դա պատռվել ակտիվ սպորտային կյանքով ապրելիս, հեծանիվ վարելիս, պատճառներ լիքը կան: Էն մարդիկ, որ էդ թաղանթի վրա էին հույսները դրել, որ աղջկա կուսությունը ստուգեն, պետք է գոնե սա էլ հաշվի առնեն: 
> 
> Հետևություները թողնում եմ Ձեզ:


Մոռացա ասել: *Կուսաթաղանթ էլ կա, որ ծննդաբերության ժամանակ է պատռվում: Այսինքն, մինչև երեխա ունենալը աղջիկը կույս է:*

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ֆոտոն ջան, էդ ամեն ինչը ցանկացած հասուն մարդ գիտի… Խոսքը կուսաթաղանթին չի վերաբերվում…
Խոսքը բարոյական սկզբունքին է վերաբերվում…

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ֆոտոն ջան, էդ ամեն ինչը ցանկացած հասուն մարդ գիտի… Խոսքը կուսաթաղանթին չի վերաբերվում…
> Խոսքը բարոյական սկզբունքին է վերաբերվում…


Բարոյականության ապացույց կուսության մասին չի՞ խոսքը: Իսկ էլ ո՞նց են աղջիկներից պահանջում կուսություն, որը ազգի պատիվն է:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Բարոյականության ապացույց կուսության մասին չի՞ խոսքը: Իսկ էլ ո՞նց են աղջիկներից պահանջում կուսություն, որը ազգի պատիվն է:


Աղջկանից պահանջում են բարոյականություն, որը ենթադրում է կուսություն, մասնավոր դեպքերն այստեղ անտեսվում են…

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Աղջկանից պահանջում են բարոյականություն, որը ենթադրում է կուսություն, մասնավոր դեպքերն այստեղ անտեսվում են…


Ախր էդ կուսությունն ինչպե՞ս ես ապացուցելու:
Ասենք ես եմ, կույս եմ ու հարաբերություն չեմ ունեցել, բարոյական եմ: Ասենք ոմն մեկի հետ կյանքս կապեցի, դեռ կույս եմ: Ամուսնացանք ու՞... կուսության ապացույց չկա: Հիմա ես անբարոյական ե՞մ: Այսինքն՝ կույս ե՞մ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ախր էդ կուսությունն ինչպե՞ս ես ապացուցելու:
> Ասենք ես եմ, կույս եմ ու հարաբերություն չեմ ունեցել, բարոյական եմ: Ասենք ոմն մեկի հետ կյանքս կապեցի, դեռ կույս եմ: Ամուսնացանք ու՞... կուսության ապացույց չկա: Հիմա ես անբարոյական ե՞մ: Այսինքն՝ կույս ե՞մ:


Էլի եմ ասում, բարոյականությունն է կարևոր, որը սովորաբար ենթադրում է կուսություն…
Ինչ եք հասկանում ընտանիք ասելով, որն է ընտանիքի իմաստը Ձեր համար…

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Էլի եմ ասում, բարոյականությունն է կարևոր, որը սովորաբար ենթադրում է կուսություն…
> Ինչ եք հասկանում ընտանիք ասելով, որն է ընտանիքի իմաստը Ձեր համար…


Նախորդ հարցիս չեք պատասխանել: Կրկնում եք նույն նախադասությունը: :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ասենք ես եմ, կույս եմ ու հարաբերություն չեմ ունեցել, բարոյական եմ:


Կրկնել եմ այս նախադասության համար, տպավորություն այն է, որ ասվում է հետևյալ պնդումը՝ եթե կույ ս է, բարոյական է…
Ես հարցիդ պատասխանում եմ, որ կուսությունը չէ առաջնայինը…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կներես, բայց, մի հատ հիշիր Ինտիմ անկյունում քո դիրքորոշումը կունիլինգուսի վերաբերյալ (չեմ ասում վատ դիրքորոշում էր, եթե հիշում ես, ես էլ էի նույն դիրքորոշմանը): 
> Դա կեղտոտություն չի, իսկ դասական սեքսը կեղտոտություն է՞:


Ռամշ, ընդհանրապես ինտիմ անկյան քննարկումների հրապարակայնությունն արգելվում է, ու դրա համար տուգանային միավորներ ու արգելափակում է հասնում: Բայց դե քանի որ արել ես, ներում եմ, որպես մոդեր, հիմա հարցին նայեմ որպես քննարկման մասնակից:

Ուրեմն շնորհակալություն էդ քննարկումը հիշեցնելու համար:
Նկատենք, որ կունիլինգուսի դեպքում աղջիկը չի զրկվում իր կուսությունից, ի տարբերություն դասական սեքսի: Իսկ հանցավոր արատ է կուսությունից զրկված լինելը, հանցագործություն՝ կուսությունից զրկելը:

Հետևաբար կարծում եմ,  որ ճիշտ կլինի, որ բոլորը այսուհետ կունիլինգուսի կամ այլ անաղարտ (ասել է թե կուսությունից չզրկող) միջոցներով բեղմնավորվեն, ցեղը շարունակեն:

----------

Lion (09.10.2009), Rhayader (07.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կրկնել եմ այս նախադասության համար, տպավորություն այն է, որ ասվում է հետևյալ պնդումը՝ եթե կույ ս է, բարոյական է…
> Ես հարցիդ պատասխանում եմ, որ կուսությունը չէ առաջնայինը…


Ապեր, եթե քո համար կուսությունը չի առաջնայինը, ուրեմն էս թեման քո համար չի:
Դու կտրված ես, քննությունը լավ չես հանձնել, կուսության ինստիտուտից դուրս ես մնում:

Էս թեման նրանց համար է, ովքեր կուսության ինստիտում բոլոր առարկաները հրաշալի սովորել են, կարմիր խնձորից էլ 5+ ունեն:

----------

Adriano (29.05.2010), Ariadna (07.10.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Մոդերատորական։ Հարգելի կույսեր, ոչ կույսեր և բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր դեռ չեն կողմնորոշվել, կուսության ինստիտուտը փակվում է պետության կողմից արտոնագրված չլինելու և իր շրջանավարտներին պետական դիպլոմ չտալու պատճառով։ Ձեր ուսումնառությունը շարունակեք կյանքի ինստիտուտում։*

----------

Adriano (29.05.2010), Ariadna (07.10.2009), davidus (06.10.2009), h.s. (07.10.2009), Rhayader (07.10.2009), Yellow Raven (07.10.2009), _DEATH_ (07.10.2009), Լեռնցի (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009), Ուլուանա (06.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2010), Սլիմ (07.10.2009), Տրիբուն (07.10.2009), Քամի (07.10.2009)

----------

